# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Tranzistoru kapsēta

## Jurkins

Svētdien uzlodēju šitādu briesmekli. Doma bija mēģināt apgāzt leģendu, ka simetrisku ieeju nevar slogot ar strāvas spoguļiem. Simulators rāda ap 110 dB pastiprinājumu līdz 20 - 30 kHz un tikai tur pirmo polu. Ierosmes nav, izejā ap 30mV līdzspriegums bez C14 (shēmā šis iezīmēts citu iemeslu dēļ),un tikai mans vecais oscis rāda ap 10MHz kādus 10mV un nekādi nevar tikt vaļā, bet tas gandrīz 100% varētu būt dēļ tā, ka baroklis samērā improvizēts un zemes ir savilktas pēc vissliktākajām tradīcijām. Jocīgi arī tas, ka Q84 strāva ~2 reizes lielāka par Q83, bet ellīgi stabila. Mēģināju mainīt traņus, sildīju ar lodāmuru - ņifiga, nekas nemainās. Simulators saka, ka vienādas, veselais saprāts arī, bet patiesība ir tur ārā. Šito lietu izskaidrot nespēju. Nezinu, vai pārvērtīsies par izstrādājumu, to rādīs laiks.

----------


## kaspich

viss ir slikti, image baigi mazaa, nevar pn saskatiit..

----------


## osscar

110 db ? liekas baigi daudz . Neesmu gan baigais eksperts, bet liekas baigi sarežģīts ar tiem diamond  pāriem+ daudzajiem spoguļiem + izejas trīskāršais - liekas kaut kas pietrūkts Re vai ?  Gaidam Kaspiča viedokli  ::

----------


## Jurkins

110 bez atgriezeniskās saites   ::

----------


## kaspich

> 110 db ? liekas baigi daudz . Neesmu gan baigais eksperts, bet liekas baigi sarežģīts ar tiem diamond  pāriem+ daudzajiem spoguļiem + izejas trīskāršais - liekas kaut kas pietrūkts Re vai ?  Gaidam Kaspiča viedokli


 zrja njrdz  ::  shis ir radikaali cits liimenis kaa Tavam zhurnaalistam  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tas jau labāk  ::  neredz tur tās vērtības...cik tad ar ?

----------


## osscar

Es neņirdzu   ::   cik tad rāda THD softs ?

----------


## kaspich

> nu tas jau labāk  neredz tur tās vērtības...cik tad ar ?


 osscar, piedod, bet.. Tavi jautajaumi/texti ir gauzhaam ne pa teemu :S

----------


## Jurkins

Sorry par bildes kvalitāti, nācās "ievilkt" ekrānā, lai skrīnšotu uztaisītu.
Par THD labāk neprasi, īsti nezinu vai ticēt - uz 10kHz 32V izejā zem 0.00002, 3,2V izejā ~0.000002.
Bez tam šitas jau galīgs prototips, iebāzu pirmos traņus, kuri pa rokai trāpījās, izeja sasodīti vienkārša, var uztaisīt krietni labāk. un nav jau teikts, ka kaut kur neslēpjas blusas.

----------


## kaspich

nu, simulatora versijaa - kaapeec ne.
aatrums labs, saakotnejais pastipinaajums - liels, visur straavas gjeneratori + spogulji..
cita lieta, ka realitaatee tas THD var 1000X pieaugt deelj paraziitsaiteem, gnd cilpaam, u.c. zarazam..

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tieši tā, ka simulatora variantā. Man pašam visvairāk patīk tieši tas, ka pirmais pols ir augstu. Un vēl, lai cik dīvaini nebūtu, šitas sākotnēji aizgāja bez kādām ierosmes problēmām, lai arī galīgi nešķiet pārkompensēts.

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet - smuki lokalkas visur..
tie simetriskie spogulji jau sanak dinamiskaa slodze viens otram, tur vienai kaskaarei pastiprinaajums ir wow..
a ko Tev saka viena pati izejas kaskaade?
ieeja+draiveri - ljoti korekti, krasota.

----------


## Jurkins

Izeja nesaka neko  :: . Patiesībā to izeju piesviedu tā uz ātro, bez kādām pārdomām, baigi gribējās fiksāk salodēt un patestēt tieši to sprieguma pastiprinātāju. Vēl jau varbūt vajadzētu R69, R85, R86 vietā likt strāvas avotu, bet varbūt arī nevajag. Ar izeju gan jau būs nopietnāk jāpastrādā, ja tā lietā nonāks līdz reālai platei.
Vēl jau simulatorā skatījos šo pašu shēmu bez saites, tikai, protams, ar izmainītiem rezistoriem, lai dabūtu pastiprinājumu ap 30. Ar šo pašu izejas pakāpi pie 100mA mierstrāvas THD uz 20V ap 0.03. Protams, tas ir simulators, bet uzvedina uz pārdomām, vai nevajag pamēģināt.
Vispār, bļin, ideju daudz, bet laika nav.

----------


## kaspich

> Izeja nesaka neko . Patiesībā to izeju piesviedu tā uz ātro, bez kādām pārdomām, baigi gribējās fiksāk salodēt un patestēt tieši to sprieguma pastiprinātāju. Vēl jau varbūt vajadzētu R69, R85, R86 vietā likt strāvas avotu, bet varbūt arī nevajag. Ar izeju gan jau būs nopietnāk jāpastrādā, ja tā lietā nonāks līdz reālai platei.


 taa arii izskataas  :: 
numeraaciju neredzu, par kritiku neko pateikt nevaru  :: 
U amps ir smuks  :: ))))

----------


## Jurkins

Ah, nu ja, ar numerāciju ir sūdīgi. Domāju to rezistoru ķēdi, kas nosaka pirmsizejas spoguļu strāvu.

----------


## kaspich

> Ah, nu ja, ar numerāciju ir sūdīgi. Domāju to rezistoru ķēdi, kas nosaka pirmsizejas spoguļu strāvu.


 nu, ja es domaaju to pashu ko Tu, tad es tur kaadu stabilitronu uzmestu, ali I caur to diff kaskaadi nav tik atkariiga no Ub.
aa, nee, sore, stabilitronu pamaniiiju. 
jaa, nu ja gribaas vel kaadu db klaat, var piemest  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Ja, nu laikam rīt būs jāsataisa normāli baroklis, jātiek vaļā no tās megahercu figņas.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tā, šodien atkal iznāca pieķerties pie sava brīnuma. Tiku vaļā no "megahercu figņas". Vajadzēja sazemēt radiatoru un uzlikt galeniekiem no kolektoriem uz zemi kondiķus. Protams, to izejas pakāpi būs jātaisa savādāku, bet eksperimentiem ši pati būs laba. 
Bet tad sākās joki. Pastūzis stabils, par ierosināšanos pat nekādas domas nav. Regulējot mierstrāvu piepeši ņem un izšauj vienu galenieku - 2SA1943. Neko vairāk. Nomainu, saregulēju mierstrāvu (radiatoriņš pamazs maketam), bet ar mazu mierstrāvu būs labi. Nu neko, viss notiekās, pēc kāda laika atkal ne no šā, ne no tā. Paņēmu ar plaķenēm un salauzu to trani. Kristāls it kā paliels, bet emiteru vadiņš tāds, ka ar aci nevar normāli saskatīt. Traņi kādu pusgadu atpakaļ  ņemti Argusā pa Ls1.20. Skatos farnelā - 3.87 eiro, lemonā - 1.83 laši, elfā neatrod. Pieredzes ar rietumu traņiem galīgi nekādas nav. Nu veči, padalieties pieredzē, kā tur ir šiem. Pa netu īsti smukas bildes ar riktīgajiem un feikiem neizdevās atrast.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tā, šodien atkal iznāca pieķerties pie sava brīnuma. Tiku vaļā no "megahercu figņas". Vajadzēja sazemēt radiatoru un uzlikt galeniekiem no kolektoriem uz zemi kondiķus. Protams, to izejas pakāpi būs jātaisa savādāku, bet eksperimentiem ši pati būs laba. 
> Bet tad sākās joki. Pastūzis stabils, par ierosināšanos pat nekādas domas nav. Regulējot mierstrāvu piepeši ņem un izšauj vienu galenieku - 2SA1943. Neko vairāk. Nomainu, saregulēju mierstrāvu (radiatoriņš pamazs maketam), bet ar mazu mierstrāvu būs labi. Nu neko, viss notiekās, pēc kāda laika atkal ne no šā, ne no tā. Paņēmu ar plaķenēm un salauzu to trani. Kristāls it kā paliels, bet emiteru vadiņš tāds, ka ar aci nevar normāli saskatīt. Traņi kādu pusgadu atpakaļ  ņemti Argusā pa Ls1.20. Skatos farnelā - 3.87 eiro, lemonā - 1.83 laši, elfā neatrod. Pieredzes ar rietumu traņiem galīgi nekādas nav. Nu veči, padalieties pieredzē, kā tur ir šiem. Pa netu īsti smukas bildes ar riktīgajiem un feikiem neizdevās atrast.


 Argus aizmirsti. >50% riktiiga poddelka. es vienreiz 120gab no 20 plateem dabuuju raut aaraa, un paarlodeet Elfas pirktos.
Elfa - ir Elfas un SIA Tevalo. peedejie - hvz kas un no kurienes. parasti Elfai ir 7 ziimju kods, Tevalo: 6. bet, jaacheko pasham.
Lemona - jaacheko no kurienes. jaabuut original iepakojumam
Farnell. taa kaa naak tikai original iepakojumaa, peec koda - zinaams razhotaajs, nekad nekaadu jautaajumu nav bijis.

p.s. piem., ar TIP35/36 probleemas [briinumi] bijushi gan ar Agus, gan Tevalo [ne Elfas]. protams, Elfaa - cena cita+razhotaajs cits.

----------


## Jurkins

Hm, joka pēc salauzu vienu krievu KT837 (no U101 gala). Velns. pat šitam likās tas vadiņš no kristāla uz emiteru resnāks. šitā pat jaunībā krievu 818, 819 nelidoja ārā.
Patiesībā, Kaspich, satrieci mani ar spriedumu Argusam. Nu fakts ir tas, ka vismaz mājaslapā ekādu kodu tur neuzrāda.
jā, nu tas farnell jau labs, bet 25 eiro par pasūtījumu, ja ar elektroniku naudu nepelna...

----------


## kaspich

aizmet zinju Olgai: olga@baltelectron.lv
ja nevajag ljoti steidziigi, vari piemesties 'astee' kaadam, kas no USA ko suuta  ::  tad 25USD izpaliks.

veel ir TME, bet vinji straadaa liidziigi Argus - njem no kaut kaadiem pseidovairumniekiem. rezultaats - nezinaams.
sen atpakalj man koleegjis Argus njeema jaudas tranjus [bija 3 dazhaadu piegaadaataaju], lauza kopaa+mociija. no 3 tipiem viens bija pusliidz atbilstosh  :: 
moraale - ne jau Argus vai kaads cits veelas kaadu piechakareet. vnk ir daudz Chinatown kantoru, kas stancee visu, ko vien pieprasa. nomainaas tikai nosaukumi, kristaals - nee..

----------


## Jurkins

Tas baltelectron, šķiet, ir labs. Pateicos, Kaspich.

----------


## osscar

Par digikeju diemžēl jāaizmirst - pvn tagad visu sačakarējis + piegāde....garām pēc jaunā likuma. Farnell jāuzmanās ar detaļām kuras no ASV tiek piegādātas - par tām jamaksā piegāde + tagad vēl PVN etec. Lemona ir ok, ja ņem no pareizā piegādātāja, tas pats Elfā. Argusā tiešām viss ir no name pārsvarā . No viņiem tik trafus un kondensatorus pērku...vai radiatoriņus.

----------


## osscar

http://sound.westhost.com/counterfeit.htm

te par feikiem var palasīt:

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, osscar, šito saiti jau vakar apskatījos. Kristāli it kā ir palieli, bet nu tas savienojums ar emiteru nu tāds, ka tur pie 1A, manuprāt, jau izkūpētu, kur nu vēl pie kādiem 5-6. Nu bet varbūt es neko nesaprotu no tehnoloģiskajiem procesiem.
Velns, kur tagad sarežģīti. Krievu laikā, ja tranis bija 2T..., tad skaidrs, ka militāristu, ja KT, tad so-so, bet tāda lieta kā feiki, bļin, nu gan nebija. Reizēm gan gadījās, ka viltīgie vīriņi kaut kādas izbrāķētās partijas tirgoja, bet parasti, ja nedarbināji uz robežas, viss gāja.
Bet nu tas tā. Paņēmu šodien līdzspriegumu no izejas nost, pieslēdzu slodzi. Viss strādā, ka prieks. Patiesībā pašam izbrīns. Parasti vienmēr radās zināmas problēmas ar stabilitāti šitādiem pastū'žiem ar palieliem Ku. Nācās likt divu polu korekcijas un tad arī ne vienmēr sanāca kā vajag. Vienīgais, ko nesaprotu - otrās pakāpes strāvas spogulis uzrāda ~2 reizes atšķirību strāvās (laikam greizais spogulis), bet ļoti stabilu. Varētu it kā izskaidrot ar to, ka traņi nav identiski, bet mainot traņus, viss paliek pa vecam. Un, protams, pie izejas pakāpes jāpiestrādā. Un laikam jāsalodē kāds vienkāršs meandra ģenerators.

----------


## JDat

Tai pašai Olgai var prasīt gan par digikey, gan par Mouser.

----------


## sate

> jā, nu tas farnell jau labs, bet 25 eiro par pasūtījumu, ja ar elektroniku naudu nepelna...


 Neredzu , ka 2SA1943 būtu usa noliktava, tātad
3,87+pvn+5  eiro = piegāde līdz namdurvīm

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa!
veel vairaak: ir Magnatec, un [bisku daargaak] ir arii ST versija  :: 
abi 2 ir tepat, Eiropaa, 2 dienu laikaa ir/buus LV!

----------


## karloslv

Nezinu, kā tur ar jūsu specifiskajiem traņiem, bet iesaku pačolēt www.darisus.de - atsaucīgs neliels kantoris Vācijā.

----------


## Zigis

> jā, nu tas farnell jau labs, bet 25 eiro par pasūtījumu, ja ar elektroniku naudu nepelna...


 No kurienes tāda informācija?
 No Farnela 5 eiro par pasūtījumu, neatkarīgi no pasūtījuma apjoma(ja nav detaļas ar piegādi no US, kā kaspich minēja). Piegāde ar UPS pie durvīm nākošajā dienā.

----------


## kaspich

un, ja nav slinkums liidz Chaka/Avotu stuurim aizbraukt un/vai 2 dienas pagaidiit, nav pat 5Euro jaamaksaa  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, tādi mēs nepacietīgi esam  ::  Ja es taisītu veikala mājaslapu, tad vispirms ar lieliem sarkaniem burtiem būtu infa, cik maksā piegāde, nevis kaut kur 9. lapas pakšējā kreisajā stūrī  :: 
Tas dariuss ir interesants. Piem. tādus kā 2SA1360 un 2SC3381 citur īpaši nemaz neatradu.

----------


## sate

Ja būsim precīzi, tad  pirmās lapas labajā apakšējā stūrī ir rakstīts  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Da labi nekasīsimies  ::  Uz tādiem baneru tipa uzrakstiem parasti neskatos.

----------


## Jurkins

Tad nu palēnām cenšos realizēt savu ideju, bet esmu nonācis strupceļā. Tātad šeit ir daļa shēmas, bet, domāju saprast var. Spogulis Q73...Q76 strādā kā vajag, uz R61, R62 spriegumu kritumi praktiski vienādi, ja ņem vērā, ka neviens tranis nav pielasīts. Q92 ir pievienots nevis tāpēc, lai spogulis būtu precīzāks, bet, lai Q76 Uce būtu ~ 1.2V (Ube Q92+Ube Q76). Bet ar nākamo spoguli ir joki. Strāva caur Q83 (un uz leju caur spoguli) ir apmēram 3 reizes mazāka nekā caur Q84 (un uz leju, protams). Tā rezultātā sanāk, ka Q76 strādā pie Uce ~ 20mV. Galvenais, ka viss notiek - strāvas un spriegumi ir stabili, ka prieks (biju vienu lažu pielaidis, bet to izlaboju), izejā spriegums pieregulēts uz ~15mV turpat vien ir (bez kondiķa atgriezeniskās saites ķēdē). Bet simulators un mans veselais saprāts nespēj saprast, kāpēc tā. Varētu jau novelt uz to, ka traņi nepielasīti, bet šos var mainīt kā patīk, bet viss paliek kā bijis. pie tam, ja jāpielasa traņi 9nu izņemot difpakāpei varbūt), tad tāda shēma ir jāmet miskastē. Šo miskastē mest negribas. Bet trešo vakaru muģijos un nespēju tikt nekādā galā.
Salodēju paralēli bezatgriezeniskās saites variantu, tikai, protams, tur Q73...Q76 spoguļa vietā ir rezistori. Tad viss ir perfekti - otrais spogulis kā grāmatā.
Karoče, eju iedzert indi...

----------


## osscar

nav ar rezistoru nomināliem kļūda ?

----------


## Jurkins

kuriem?
Ideālu (teorētisku) tranzistoru gadījumā R61, R62, R65, R66 vispār nevajag. Citi rezistori šeit absolūti ņepričom.

----------


## kaspich

> kuriem?
> Ideālu (teorētisku) tranzistoru gadījumā R61, R62, R65, R66 vispār nevajag. Citi rezistori šeit absolūti ņepričom.


 DC rezhiimus studija tiem skjiibajiem spoguljiem  ::  pag, simulators rada, ka visam jaabut kaartiibaa, tb, Ic1=Ic2?

p.s. protams, paliek maigaa pashieroshme, ko var arii nepamaniit, kas var veikli noslepties, kaa pieliec shupu.. un taa var nebuut redzamam izejaa/peec paaris kaskaadeem..

vajag visu shemu.
peec logjikas: ja pirmais spogulis ir izbalansets, otrais arii, bet izejaa ir ok, tad pobleema ir taalak [ja, protams, nav gjeneraacijas kaut kur].

----------


## Jurkins

Pašierosmes gan šķiet, ka nav. 
Realitātē Ic Q83 ir 10mA, bet Ic Q84 ~30mA. Mēģināju zem Q 75 likt 1 vai 2 diodes, lai pabīdītu DC uz leju, bet rezultātā disbalanss pieauga līdz 4-5 reizēm, un Q76 turpināja strādāt ar to pašu Uce~20mV.

Sanāk jocīgi - šeit it kā Q83 bāze ir fiksēta pēc DC, un ņemot vērā, ka ir spogulis, Q84 bāze (Q76 kolektors) nofiksējās pēc DC apmēram turpat, bet realitātē es velku Q83 bāzi uz leju, bet Q84 līdzi nevelkas.

Es jau saprotu, ka mēģinu atrisināt nopietnu problēmu - pēc DC nofiksēt simetrisku diffpakāpi ar strāvas avotiem nevis ar rezistoriem slodzē. Saprastu, ja mainot traņus piem. kādā brīdi trāvas aizietu uz otru pusi, bet tā nenotiek. Mēģināju iemaukt viena 550-tā KT315 ar krietni mazāku h21. nulle emocijas.

----------


## kaspich

ok, tilti mums nespeej nobalanseeties. skatam taalaak - kas notiek aiz/zem Q81, Q61. ko dara taalaakaas kaskaades? pie taadas atskjiriibas tur visam vajadzeja aiziet raznosaa  :: 

p.s. to Q83 baazi velc lejaa, kad ooc arii piesleegta, ja?

----------


## Jurkins

Kaspich, nav raznosa. Tur jau tā lieta. Reāla nulle izejā (pašlaik nav gala pakāpes klāt, noņēmu, lai netraucē) un tā strāva nemainās. Signāls izejā līdz pat barošanai mīnus nu tie visi kritumi uz detaļām, klipings skaists. Diemžēl nav man aparatūras izņemot vecu osci, par signāla THD neko nevaru teikt. Simulatora MJE vietā realitātē stāv 2sb649, 2sd669 uz nelieliem radiatoriņiem, viss štokos.

Jā saite pieslēgta.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, nav raznosa. Tur jau tā lieta. Reāla nulle izejā (pašlaik nav gala pakāpes klāt, noņēmu, lai netraucē) un tā strāva nemainās. Signāls izejā līdz pat barošanai mīnus nu tie visi kritumi uz detaļām, klipings skaists. Diemžēl nav man aparatūras izņemot vecu osci, par signāla THD neko nevaru teikt. Simulatora MJE vietā realitātē stāv 2sb649, 2sd669 uz nelieliem radiatoriņiem, viss štokos.
> 
> Jā saite pieslēgta.


 jaa, es Tavu sakotneejo sheemu paskatiiju, skaidrs - raznosa nebuus. labs atjautiibas uzdevums  :: 
nu labi, reaalie DC rezhiimi tajaa peedeejaa spogulii ko saka? neko iipashu, ja? viss skjiibi, bet atbilstoshi.. nu, pag..

pie tik liela raznosa bez variantiem [meeru pret baroshanas -]:
Q84 E zemaak [kaa Q83 E], peec R66 - veel zemaak kaa peec R65
Q55 pilniigi valjaa
caur Q81 paareju ver Q61 ciet. 

Q61 neveraas ciet? Ic=30mA? akut akads sviests..

----------


## Jurkins

Bet galvenais, ka tā uzvedas apaksējā puse arī - pilnīga simetrija  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Eh, labi, laikam jāmet šodien miers. Rīts gudrāks par vakaru. 
Laikam būs normāla plate jāuztaisa, jo citādi shēma uzvedas vienkārši ekselenti.

----------


## Jurkins

> pie tik liela raznosa bez variantiem [meeru pret baroshanas -]:
> Q84 E zemaak [kaa Q83 E], peec R66 - veel zemaak kaa peec R65
> Q55 pilniigi valjaa
> caur Q81 paareju ver Q61 ciet. 
> 
> Q61 neveraas ciet? Ic=30mA? akut akads sviests..


 Nu tur bišķi savādāk sanāk:
1. Q83 bāze ir stabili piesieta Ubar- I62*R62-Ube(Q74)-Ube(Q76)-Ube(Q92) 
2. R69 nosaka otra spoguļa strāvu
3. Q84 bāze = U(Q83 bāze)-I65*R65-Ube(Q55)+Ube(Q56)+I66*R66
4. It kā vajadzētu būt I65=I66 un Ube(Q55)=Ube(Q66), tad U(Q83 bāze)=U(Q84 bāze)
Bet tā kā I66~3*I65, tad U(Q84 bāze)>U(Q83 bāze), protams pie lielākas strāvas arī Ube ir nedaudz lielāks, bet nu tas sīkums "nepasūta mūziku".

Bet laikam jau mans pieņēmums, ka spogulis šeit strādās kā grāmatā, ir nepareizs. Patiesībā tieši šādu slēgumu, ka spogulim signālus šādi dod iekšā, nekur neesmu redzējis. Simulators jau arī parāda nelielu atšķirību strāvās, bet tikai realitātē diemžēl atšķirība ir nevis kādi 10-20% (10 un ~12mA), bet 3 reizes. Ja mainoties traņu parametriem, braukātu šīs strāvas, es neko neteiktu - nu kam tagad viegli, nu neizbrauca ideja, bet vērtības ir cietas kā klints. Velns parāvis, nevar saprast kāpēc.

----------


## kaspich

pag, iemet reaalos DC parametrus. Tu baigi soliidi uzrakstiiji, kaa vajadzetu buut, bet reaali - kaada ir DC situaacija. saakot no E voltaazhai 83/84, un uz priekshu.. es gribu shito saprast..

----------


## Jurkins

Ok, tātad:
1. barošana ~41
2. Q73, Q74 emiteri atšķiras ļoti maz- 40.3-40.4, ja mēra sprieguma kritumus uz emiteru rezistoriem, ta to atšķirība ir ļoti minimāla.
3. Q73,74 bāzes, Q76 emiters - 39.7-39.8 (loģiski- -0.6)
4. Q75,76 bāzes- 39.1-39.2 (tas pats)
5. Q83 bāze- 38.5-38.6 (tas pats)
6. Q83 emiters- 37.9-38 (tas pats)
7. Q55 bāze- 37.4-37.5 (es pamazināju spoguļa strāvu, uz 91 oma rezistora krīt ap 540 mV, tātad kaut kādi 6mA)
8. Q55,56 bāzes- 36.8-36.9 (viss pareizi)
9. Q56 emiters- ap 37,5 ( Ic 3 riezes lielāka, Ube arī par kādiem 25mV lielāks, ja salīdzina ar Q55, traņu maiņa neko nedod)
10. Nu vot i šeit sākas, Q84 emiters-  ap 39, kritums uz rezistora ~1650mV.
11. Q84 bāze- ap 39.6 (tranis aktīvs, nav ciet), tas nozīmē, ka Uce(Q76) ~ 20mV.
Es jau rakstīju, ka mēģinot ar diodēm nospiest lejā Q83 bāzi, Q84 bāze un, attiecīgi, Uce(Q76) paliek turpat, pieaug sprieguma kritums uz Q84 emitera rezistora, nu un, protams arī strāva.

Vo, velns, tagad tikai pats ievēroju, kad uzrakstīju - uz R61, R62 sprieguma kritumi konkrēti par lielu. Kaut kur ir laža.

----------


## Jurkins

Reku ieliku shēmas ideju kā tādu, varbūt labāk var saprast.

----------


## kaspich

10sec asociaacija - Tev vnk nesanaak 2 simetrisku pusspogulju sisteemu apvienojums, kur shis sisteemas peec DC stabilizeejas ar diff kaskaadeem, bet straavas starp abaam sistemaam nekaadi netiek izliimenjotas? jo pastipirinaajums jau Tev nezheeligs..

aa, nu jaa, Tev jau nav obratkas starp to spogulju pleciem  :: )))))))))))))) tb, katra mazakaa atskjiriiba izbalansee vinjus.. jaapieviesh autobalanss.

----------


## Jurkins

Varbūt tā arī ir, bet vairāk man sāk likties, ka tas pirmais spogulis īsti nestrādā kā spogulis.
Ar rezistīvu slodzi viss ir super - tieši kā no grāmatas un simulatora.
Bet visjocīgākais ir tas, ka difpakāpei spoguļa vietā mēģināju ielikt slodzē no Boba Kordeila nošpikotu (lai piedod man svētais emiters) viltīgu dinamiskās slodzes pakāpi. Un rezultāts bija tieši tāds pats - apmēram 3 reizes lielāka strāva Q84. Viss pārējai super - ne ģenerāciju, ne izejas sprieguma vai Q84 strāvas nestabilitātes, smuks klipings u.t.t.

Vot i tici vēl simulatoriem, piečakarēs kā mazo ezi...

----------


## kaspich

nu, es skatos ljoti vienkaarshi - vai ir kaads mehaanisms, kas shada razbalansaa liktu tiem spoguljiem sabalanseeties. es tadu neredzu.
skat. peedejo sheemu - man sanaak, ka pastiprinaajums starp abaam 'puseem' ir liels - q1 un q2 [otraa puse q3 un q4].

----------


## Jurkins

> aa, nu jaa, Tev jau nav obratkas starp to spogulju pleciem )))))))))))))) tb, katra mazakaa atskjiriiba izbalansee vinjus.. jaapieviesh autobalanss.


 Bet, velns parāvis, kāpēc tad ir tāda stabilitāte. Kaut vai, ja es ieliktu atgriezeniskās saites ķēdē kondiķi, tad izeja vispār peldētu mikrovoltos. Kāpēc tas velna disbalanss ir tik konkrēti pastāvīgs.

----------


## kaspich

> aa, nu jaa, Tev jau nav obratkas starp to spogulju pleciem )))))))))))))) tb, katra mazakaa atskjiriiba izbalansee vinjus.. jaapieviesh autobalanss.
> 
> 
>  Bet, velns parāvis, kāpēc tad ir tāda stabilitāte. Kaut vai, ja es ieliktu atgriezeniskās saites ķēdē kondiķi, tad izeja vispār peldētu mikrovoltos. Kāpēc tas velna disbalanss ir tik konkrēti pastāvīgs.


 taapec, ka viena no tiltu puseem iet piesatinaajumaa [to noraada tie paardesmit mV Uce]. bet pashas tiltu puses +/- izpratnee nobalanseejas ideaali.
Tu esi uztaisiijis it kaa kvadraatveida struktuuru tiem spoguljiem/ampam.

ir +/- simetrija - ar to viss ok.
un ir aizmugure/prieksha simetrija, kas klibo. jo to nekaada obratka neizseko  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Kāpēc tas razbalanss ir tik sasodīti konstants. Es saprastu, ja viss peldētu uz velna paraušanu.

----------


## Jurkins

Biju ielodējis slodzi spoguļa vietā - Q6,Q7,Q8,Q9.
Mats matā tas pats variants

----------


## kaspich

> Kāpēc tas razbalanss ir tik sasodīti konstants. Es saprastu, ja viss peldētu uz velna paraušanu.


 
taapeec, ka taja briidi, kad 'stipraakaa' spogulju puse iedzen kaadu no spogulju tranjiem piesatinaaajumaa [Uce tie paardesmit mV], shis te starppushu pastiprinaajums nogaazhas. taa kaa shis process ir simetrisks [+/- pushu izpratnee], U dreifs izejaa nav liels, un to pashu nokompensee obratka.

nu jaa, un shajaa sheemaa taas pilniigaas simetrijas [kreisaa/labaa puse izpratnee] nav, taapeec ari tas efekts neparaadaas  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, laikam jau sapnis iemest simetriskai difpakāpei dinamisko slodzi šoreiz paliks neizsapņots  :: 

Bet mēs jau i nedomājam padoties (sevišķi pēc trešā piebaldznieka)  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, laikam jau sapnis iemest simetriskai difpakāpei dinamisko slodzi šoreiz paliks neizsapņots


  ::  nu jau. sha sagudrosim! ideja ir ekselenta, atkaapties nedrikst!

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu it kā nav labi sevi lielīt  :: , bet šis shemčiks toč man patīk, tāpēc padoties uzreiz būtu muļķīgi.

Un, īstenībā, šādu risinājumu neesmu citur redzējis. Simulators rāda tādus ciparus, ka attiecīgā diyaudio vai vegalab publika sen ķidātu visos iespējamos virzienos. 
Eksistē gan cits variants - šis variants ir sen zināms kā nestrādājošs.  ::

----------


## kaspich

ideja taada [realizaaciju, domaju, Tu sagudrosi labaaku par mani] - saliidzinam sho spogulju pushu straavu deltas [piem. Q83 un Q84 C kjeedes I meeroshos R iemudriijam], un rezulteejosho signaalu kaa deltu [caur integratoru, lai shis darbojas tikai infrazemajaas] bliezham atpakalj pirmajaa spogulii, piem, bisku pamainot Q75/76 [otraa pusee +/- izpratnee, arii korektumam] straavu razbalansu. tb, nodzenam lejaa to spugulju pushu 'prieksha/aizmugure' pastiprinaajumu.

----------


## kaspich

nu, Tu jau vari paproveet to pasakumu nobalanseet tagad. bisku, bisku pamaini, piemeeram, R61. vienaa briidii visam pasaakumam vajadzeetu paarmesties otraadi [I caur Q83/84].. nu, un tad ar daudzapgriezienu - tomeer dabuut pusliidz liidziigas straavas. bet, tas balanss buus ljoooti nestabils..

a simulatoraa ieliec bisku atskjiriigas pretestiibas spogulju priekshaa/aizmugure.
nu, piem., R61 un R62  ::  tad uzreiz vajadzeetu iestaaties tam razbalansam.

----------


## Jurkins

Bļin, impotento kretino (itāliski, tipa)   :: 
Nav nekādas lažas. Visi sprieguma kritumi ir pareizi. Sprieguma kritumi uz R61 R62 ir pareizi, jo neskaitāmas reizes pārlodēdams esmu ielicis 470 omu, a bet domāju, ka 91. Tāpēc adomāju, ka kaut kas nepareizi, jo difpakāpāpes strāva ap 1,3 mA uz trani.

p.s. alus beidzās...

----------


## tornislv

muhaha, es vakar par to tieši padomāju... man tas pats, mocīju te vienu vecu daiktu, platē izmēru R - ir 220 Om, pēc brīža izmēru - 600 - paspiežu stiprāk ar taustu - oho, 1K. Kā lodēšu laukā, tā tas rezistors divos gabalos sadalās uzreiz...

----------


## Jurkins

Aha, vienāds domu gājiens. Izjaucu pirmajam spogulim balansu un Q84 aizvērās vispār. Tās ~3 reizes ir stabilitātes punkts. Tad izlasīju Tavu postu. Nu ir viela pārdomām. 
Lai gan fiška daļēji paliek. Ar rezistīvu slodzi strādā pareizi. Tas mierinājumam.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, ak es ēzelis  :: . Es cenšos piesiet pirmo spoguli pie DC. tas tipa izdodas. Bet nav jau, kas liek otrajam spogulim novienādot strāvas dēļ pilnīgās simetrijas. Sanāk, ka problēma ir aizcelta no pirmās pakāpes uz otro.

----------


## kaspich

> Aha, vienāds domu gājiens. Izjaucu pirmajam spogulim balansu un Q84 aizvērās vispār. Tās ~3 reizes ir stabilitātes punkts. Tad izlasīju Tavu postu. Nu ir viela pārdomām. 
> Lai gan fiška daļēji paliek. Ar rezistīvu slodzi strādā pareizi. Tas mierinājumam.


  ::  ar rezistiivu Tu vnk nomet to priesha/aizmugure pastiprinaajumu  :: 
veel jau variants - Tu shobriid izmanto tikai 'aizmugures' spoguju sisteemu pirmsizejas kachaashanai. ja Tu veel [pretfaazee] noslogotu 'priekshas' spogulju sisteemu [R69 kjeede un co], un pamaniitos lokaalo ooc starp shiim abaam spgulju izejaam samudriit - arii tad sanaaktu passtabilizeejosha sisteema.

bet nu - shaada kvadratiska simetrija- impressive!

----------


## kaspich

> Nu ja, ak es ēzelis . Es cenšos piesiet pirmo spoguli pie DC. tas tipa izdodas. Bet nav jau, kas liek otrajam spogulim novienādot strāvas dēļ pilnīgās simetrijas. Sanāk, ka problēma ir aizcelta no pirmās pakāpes uz otro.


  :: ))))))))))))))) nu ja!  :: ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Jurkins

Ar lokālajām saitēm te laikam nekas nesanāks. Redz, man pēc DC ir jānodrošina vienādi spriegumi uz Q9, Q10 emiteriem (tai mazajā shēmiņā). Tad spoguļa strāvas būs vienādas. No apakšpuses, no R12 (R69 lielajā shēmā) es mainīšu tikai un vienīgi, tā sacīt, references strāvu. Diemžēl, izmantojot spoguli, kā difpakāpes slodzi, nekādi nesanāk nofiksēt DC spoguļa izejā. Jāpaliek būs pie rezistīvās slodzes vai jāizdomā dinamiskā ar fiksētu DC (kondiķus negribas).

----------


## kaspich

nu, es dariitu kaut kaa shaadi:


labajaa pusee Q9 un Q10 C kjeedees ieslegti R1 un R2, kas meera straavu caur tiem. tad mums pseido diff kaskaade un LPF.
R7 aiziet uzQ5/6 E, otrs E ar R8 nodroshina aptuvenu balansu, kad U uz C2 ir aptuveni 0.

vieniigi, kas varetu par briinumiem but: abu plecu [+ un -] balanseeshanas savstarpeeji ierosinaas. taapeec, varbuut, vajag izmantot tikai vienu pseido diff kaskaadi, bet rezulteejosho U pievadiit arii otra ieejas spogulja tranjiem. nelielaas atskjiriibas starp + un - spoguljiem nobalansees kopeejaa obratka  :: 

kaa izskataas? man domaat, iipashu ljaunumu shaadi R spoguljus iipashi nesamaitaas. un to balasu jau nevajag dzilju - tikai R izkliedes un Ube atskjiriibu kompenseeshanai, liidz ar to R7 un R8>>R5 vai R6 [vienkaarshotajaa sheemaa].

----------


## Jurkins

Tavu domu sapratu, jāmeģina uz dzelžiem. Simulators diemžēl šoreiz atmet pekas pret sauli.
Līdzīgu variantu ar strāvu mērīšanu Q9,Q10 kolektoros un papildu difpakāpi mēģināju.

----------


## Jurkins

Eh, nu ņēmos visvisādi! Bet shēma zaudē savu skaistumu  ::  Tepat forumā Lienei Kaspichs veselu traktātu uzrakstīja, kā izvēlēties shēmu. Lūk, gribētos piebilst, ka shēmai jābūt "skaistai". Var jau būt, ka piem. šis http://home.tiscali.nl/audio/FrontEndSchPcb.html pastūzis strādā labi, bet, ieraugot shēmu, pirmais jautājums ir - "vo, bļa, šo eto bilo". Nu tā liriska atkāpe.
Novācot difpakāpes slodzē ceturto trani - atstājam prastu Vilsona spoguli, un sanāk strāvu atšķirība nevis 1:3, bet 1:2 (apmēram). Laikam tomēr jāpamēģina pielikt skaistu izejas pakāpi, jāaizdabū līdz samērā normālam izskatam un jātiek kaut kur pie mēraparātiem.

----------


## kaspich

par to skaistumu piekriitu par visiem 100. zini, tieshi vakar sagadiijaas, ka Ansis, skjiet, iemeta linku uz Argus, kur tie kiti. un es uzmetu acis Hanzas 'izstraadaatajiem' brinumiem, piem.:
http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/PA-D ... cm_all.pdf
sheema njemta no datasheet, bet.. cik tizli jaaziimee, lai kas taads sanaaktu.. nu, nozhelojami. 
iistniibaa jau shemas izskatas lielaa meeraa raksturo arii pashu izstraadaataju.  ::  te ir runa gan par gaumi, gan speeju/maaku sastukturet savu garadarbu, uzziimeet saprotami, nepaarbliivejot, nesamudriijot.
iesaceeju mamaaciibaa sho visu nerakstiiju, jo. diezvai cilveeks, kas lode savu pirmo konstrukciju, to maacees noveerteet..

----------


## tornislv

Atradu ļooti agrīnu shēmu, ap tiem laikiem, kad Brigu sāka projektēt, iemetu linku simetrijas cienītājiem:

http://www.tigersthatroar.com/wp-conten ... ge-422.jpg

----------


## osscar

izskatās pēc tiger ampa, redz kā leach un arī citi jamos kritizē - tipa ierosinās un  nestabili

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/output.html

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, nu ko nozīmē "nestabils"? Tak jebkuru 2 pakāpju + gala pakāpe shēmu, un tādi pārsvarā ir visi pastūži, var pataisīt par ģeneratoru  ::  vieglāk par vieglu. Tas, ka kāds paņem kaut kur shēmu, uzzīmē un izkodina pats savu vai cita tāda paša "speca" uzzīmētu galīgi līku plati, paņem vēl citus tranzistorus (Ft, Ckb u.t.t. atšķirīgus), toties vai plīsdams aiz lepnuma kaut kur iepiļij kosmisko plēvju kondensatoru pa 20 Ls gabalā un baroklī superlowESR un HVZ vēl ko..., a tā shēma (pakaļa tāda) ierosinās, jau nenozīmē neko. Un tad piekakā pilnus forumus  - shēma nestabila, galīgs buļļa kaks u.t.t.
A par to shēmu - normāla shēma. Kā vegalabā viens izteicās (i tagad smiekli nāk) - Tu vari censties domāt, zīmēt un projektēt, bet beigās sanāk čuķ, čuķ advansēts "Holtons".

Jā, un ir ar tiem simetriskajiem ampiem viena problēma. Vajadzēs uzlodēt salīdzināšanai kaut vai šādu te prastu ar rezistīvajām slodzēm difpakāpē tikai ar atkārtotājiem galeniekā (nepatīk man šitādas izejas pakāpes), un paskatīties, ko dara otrās pakāpes strāva. Redz, nesimetriskajam ir vienā pusē strāvas avots, un atgriezeniskā saite tad nu cenšas dabūt izejā nulli, bet otrās pakāpes strāva nemainās (cik nu labs strāvas avots), bet simetriskajai strāvas avota nav.

----------


## osscar

nu tā jau ir. Bet nu nes - šis esot kā kits tirgojies. Un bieži dedzis. Var jau būt, ka plate galīgi līka, bet daudz maz stabils amps arī uz "līkas'" plates nedziedās   ::  

Nu kā tavi svētā grāla meklējumi ? esi ko jaunu saštukojis ?

----------


## Jurkins

Tas, ka tirgojās kits arī neko nenozīmē. Shēma ir klasiska, bet izpildījums HVZ (būtu šeit Kaspichs, tad mēs dzirdētu:  :: ).  Difpakāpei pastiprinājums samērā neliels, KE pakāpei arī - te ir gan labumi, gan sliktumi, es teiktu, ka šajā gadījumā vairāk sliktumu, jo, ja reiz taisam lineāru pakāpi, tad taisam, ja nē, tad nemuļķojamies. Daži tranzistori nav nekāda shēmas sarežģīšana. Citādi domājošie taisa pastūžus uz 2 tranzistoriem. Gala pakāpei ap 3. Gala rezultātā sanāk pastūzis ar ne pārāk dziļu atgriezenisko saiti, kas arī, kā saka, vienam patīk māte, otram meita. Bet par nestabilitāti - es šādai shēmai liktu KE pakāpē Millera korekciju un tad skatītos tālāk. Domāju, ka te arī ir tā problēma.

A bet, ja par manu svēto grālu  ::  Nu jāsaka tā - pašlaik stāv uz galda maketā simetriskas difpakāpes ar aktīvo slodzi, bet fiksētu DC izejās un tālāk mans mīļotais -  āčgārni ieslēgtais strāvas spogulis. Nulle izejā ir, bet nepieļaujami daudz (manuprāt) mainās otrās pakāpes strāva. Eh, būtu dienā kādas 48 stundas, tad savas 6-7 varētu veltīt vaļaspriekam.

----------


## Jurkins

Meklējot "svēto grālu" (kā osscar izteicās :: ), uzlodēju uz maketa šitādu zvēru http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/...1307992582.jpg.
Doma bija paskatīties kā strādā ačgārni ieslēgtais strāvas spogulis nesimetriskā shēmā. Strādāja ar  :: .  Gandrīz jau gribēju uztaisīt normālu plati, bet radās jaunas idejas, un laika ir tik, cik ir. Bez tam "svētajam grālam" jābūt simetriskam.

----------


## kaspich

sheemu var sadaliit 2 daljaas.
vienu skatoties - kaifs. otru: uzhasnah. ar perfektu pirmo meegjinam kompenseet crossover kropljus :P [bez es atceros, ka izejas dalja Tev tikai taada simboliska]

----------


## Jurkins

Pilnīga taisnība, kaspich! Bliežamais tika pielikts klāt čista, lai būtu.
Iepostoju vnk ar domu, ka varbūt kādam radīsies iedvesma. Es tāds sūdīgs elektroniķis bez mēraparātiem.

----------


## kaspich

teikshu bez jebkaadas pieliishanas. LJOTI reti ir sheemas, kur man nav ko piebilst/piesieties. shis ir taads gadiijums. vnk kaifs skatiities. varbuut es neko nesaprotu, bet man skjiet, ka shiis sheemas buutu jaaredz nopietniem vechiem. man skjiet, ka te talants netiek izmantots par visiem 100%. maigi sakot! taisi augshaa blogu [EN]!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ko, paldies par vērtējumu. Patiesībā doma par blogu ir bijusi, bet nu tad ir jāsaņemās - tas tomēr ir nopietnāk un laiku arī prasa vairāk.
Par to piesiešanos ir tā, ka piem Vilsona spogulis citiem nepatīk - esot lēns, es gan neesmu to izjutis. Varbūt varētu kaskodēt parasto spoguli. Nu i tādā garā. Bet nu jā - reāli jau tieši šis ir tāds konceptuāls risinājums.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu vot! Kamēr Jūs te A klases uz diviem rezistoriem mēģiniet uztaisīt, es kā iesīkstējies konservators uzmaketēju kārtējo AB ampu (eh, kad visu pusvadītāju augstākā dievība mani pavērsīs uz pareizā ceļa  - ielikt kādu ampu kastītē).

----------


## osscar

Nu kā tad skan tavs izstrādājums ? Ir jau kādi mērījumi  , iespaidi ? 
Tagad tikai PCB jāuzzīmē .

bez maz varētu ar tādu uzcept pa ziemu , man kā reiz viens 2x24V trafs te bezdarbībā mētājas. 
Tev 2 pāri Mosfetu izejā  ? 
It kā neko nevajag, bet nagi niez kaut ko interesantu  uzķimerēt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jurkins

Tai shēmai trūkst: 
1. stabilitronu uz geitiem,
2. viena tranzistora, kas ierobežo priekšizejas strāvu (lai tas stabilitrons neizlido pie negadījuma),
3. strāvas aizsardzību,
nu un, patiesībā, jau laikam tomēr arī integratoru (moderni sakot servo). Un vēl neesmu pārbaudījis, kā izskatās sinusa klipings ar slodzi, lai gan muzikāls signāls it kā klipo normāli.
2x24 mierīgi pietiek ar vienu pāri, man jau arī it kā pietiek, bet kaut vai dēļ tās pašas kristāla momentānās temperatūras dēļ var i trīs ielikt. Jā, pieaug ieejas kapacitāte, bet jāskatās, vai tas ir tik kritiski.
Iespaidi - skan  :: , salīdzināt ar S70 iebūvēto sū absolūti nevar (nu bet tas nav rādītājs), viena no retajām reizēm, kad ar simulatoru izrēķinātā korekcija strādāja. Kaut kādus parametrus mēģināšu pamērīt vīkendā. Lai gan it kā jau, lai parametrus mērītu, vispirms vajadzētu īstu PCB ar īstu barošanas bloku. Pāsreizējā stāvoklī, protams, varētu noprast, uz ko shēma ir spējīga.

----------


## osscar

Skaidrs.
Domāju, ka šoreiz bez aizsardzības taisītu...
Vēl varētu ielikt katrā barošanas plecā kādus 100R rezistorus starp jaudinieku un priekšu ? + 220uf+0.1uf. Papildus vēl pie jaudiniekiem 220uf +0.1? 

Izejā L + R + cobeli ? Nu un Fuse uz PCB platēm, lai ērtāk.
Pamēģināšu spicē jamo parzīmēt - kāds tev tas X1 tur modelī ?

----------


## Jurkins

100 varbūt nevajag, būs 1,5V kritums apmēram, var mazāk, kondiķus pie jaudiniekiem pats par sevi, cobeli izejā arī var. 
X1 ir TL431.

----------


## kaspich

> Skaidrs.
> Domāju, ka šoreiz bez aizsardzības taisītu...
> Vēl varētu ielikt katrā barošanas plecā kādus 100R rezistorus starp jaudinieku un priekšu ? + 220uf+0.1uf. Papildus vēl pie jaudiniekiem 220uf +0.1? 
> 
> Izejā L + R + cobeli ? Nu un Fuse uz PCB platēm, lai ērtāk.
> Pamēģināšu spicē jamo parzīmēt - kāds tev tas X1 tur modelī ?


 ???????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, un ir jau vēl viena lieta. Tā gala pakāpe ir sataisīta tāda vienkārša, lai vnk būtu gala pakāpe un varētu slodzi pieslēgt. Piemēram varētu būt diezgan nepareiza T kompensācija. Diemžēl es kā procesors ar hipertreidingu mēģinu darīt vairākas lietas vienlaicīgi, tāpēc pagaidām tā plate stāv nolikta malā.

Velns, ir gan argusā tie irfi. Stāv paralēli 4 irfi 9240 ar .33 omiem, divi pirkti vasarā, divi aizpagājušnedēļ. Caur diviem strāva ir 400mA, caur pārējiem abiem 18mA. 3.14zģec!

----------


## kaspich

mana peedejaa pieredze ar Ormix.
15gsb. IRfi
pie Idc=1A
Ugs=2.0V 10gab.;
Ugs=2.5V 4gab.;
Ugs=3.0V 1gab.

piedevaam, pa taam grupaam izkliede kaut akadi 20mV

----------


## tornislv

man ir no Farnell pa 25 gab IRFP240 un 9240, neesmu vēl sācis pārot, bet interesenti drīkst ar saviem pieteikties kolektē uz maiņu/pārošanu  ::  tikai mērīšanas parametri jānostandartizē, lai būtu pret ko atsperties...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad jau man vēl jāpriecājas, jo līdz šim vienlaicīgi pirktiem (tātad iespēja, ka no vienas partijas) tā izkliede bija tā ap tiem pašiem 20mV.

----------


## AndrisZ

> 4 irfi 9240 ar .33 omiem, divi pirkti vasarā, divi aizpagājušnedēļ. Caur  diviem strāva ir 400mA, caur pārējiem abiem 18mA. 3.14zģec!


 Acīm redzot ir vasaras tranzistori un ziemas tranzistori.
Nu, tāpat kā auto logu mazgājamais šķidrums.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jāskatās, varbūt mouserā vai digi-kejā ir vissezonas. ::

----------


## kaspich

> Jāskatās, varbūt mouserā vai digi-kejā ir vissezonas.


 nu, tiem mosfet jau Ugs baigi atskjiraas.. tas ir tikai normaali, kad/ja ir taadas atskjiriibas. manaa piemeeraa bija tranji ar ljoti mazu otseckas spriegumu [digitaalo vadiibu], arii delta [absoluutajos ciparos] maza. ja nje standarta mosfet, tur deltas buus kuda lielaakas. stulbaakais, ka - ja pareizi saprotu, tad vinjiem ne tikai otseckas U, bet arii staavums atskjiraas [un ne baigi proporcionaali]. taa jau vareetu katram poci aizvaraa ar U nobiidi ieviest.

----------


## tornislv

Katram poci aizvarā var, ja taisa sev, rūpnieciski - to tev neviens marketozoīds, kas ar kalkulatoru savā rokā elpo Tavā pakausī, neatļaus  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Katram poci aizvarā var, ja taisa sev, rūpnieciski - to tev neviens marketozoīds, kas ar kalkulatoru savā rokā elpo Tavā pakausī, neatļaus


 protams. par seerijveidu vispaar nav runa. driizak teema bija - buutu jaapaskata reaalas liiknes: kaadu to poci vajag: kaa kopeejo daliitaaju vai kaa dc offsetu katram. vai kombinaaciju.
ok, man nepatiik pats fakts, ka jaapielasa. tas ja rada sajuutu - skan sliktaak kaa varetu skaneet [pie labaakas pielasiishanas]. un, pat, ja pielasa - taapat paliek Io deltas [kuda izteiktaakas kaa bipolaarajiem]. kas arii nav soliidi..

----------


## Jurkins

Vakar pārlodēju tos divus vasarā pirktos, tagad visi četri ir (varētu būt) no vienas partijas. Nu jau nav tik traki eksperimentiem - kādos 20 pročos iekļaujamies. Bet fināla iekārtai laikam jau gribētos pielasīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, ja vēl arvien taisies spicē likt, tad rekur tas tranzistors Q39 un rezistors R55

----------


## Jurkins

Nu lūk, radās jautājums. Gala pakāpe - 4xIRFP240,9240, saskrūvēti uz Al plāksnes 20x60x300mm, ribas klāt nav, lai ātrāk uzsiltu. Mierstrāva pie istabas T ~100mA uz trani, tad kad IR termometrs rāda uz traņa korpusa 110, mierstrāva ap 157mA. Tas ir pietiekoši labi, vai jāpieliek pūles, lai dabūtu negatīvu līkni? Sēžu un štukoju...

----------


## osscar

mēģināšu ielikt spicē, tikai vajag biku vairāk laika  ::  te modeļus medīju, maz viņu defaultā, bet citu simulatoru tik fiksi neielauzīšu.

----------


## kaspich

pamodelee, kas notiek, kad Uo uzstaadoshie tranji ir par 30..40oC veesaaki ka mosfet. tas arii paraadiis reaalo situaaciju [kad realaa darbiiaa galinieku kristaali buus kuda karstaaki par radiatora T].

----------


## Jurkins

Ar to modelēšanu es īsti nevaru tikt skaidrībā, tāpēc ņemos realitātes šovā. Vakar T regulējošo traņu vispār nebija, tad šādos pašos apstākļos mierstrāva auga no 100 uz 350.

Hmm..., nu tad jau reāli vajag negatīvu līkni.

Nē, negatīva līkne no notikumiem, kas radīsies dēļ T starpības tāpat neglābs, tātad jācenšas dabūt, lai mierstrāva vnk nepieaug.

----------


## Jurkins

Taksss!  ::  Nu ir 100mA istabas T, un 85mA pie 65, tad apnika gaidīt, kad uzsils, uzgriezu uz 150mA, un pie 102 grādiem 151mA.

----------


## kaspich

> Taksss!  Nu ir 100mA istabas T, un 85mA pie 65, tad apnika gaidīt, kad uzsils, uzgriezu uz 150mA, un pie 102 grādiem 151mA.


 aa, tas ir - tikai izejniekus karseejot?

----------


## tornislv

Tas jau sāk kļūt interesanti  ::  Man daudz 240/9240, būs ar plaģiātu jānodarbojas  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> aa, tas ir - tikai izejniekus karseejot?


 Jā, bez kādiem signāliem, tupa statiska mierstrāva. No dinamiskajām izmaiņām jau tāpat neizdosies izvairīties, tām ir 0.33 omi iztecēs un liekam paralēli traņus, lai nebūtu milzīgas strāvas.
Varētu teikt, ka pašlaik attiecība ir gandrīz lineāra, pie mazākām mierstrāvām ar tieksmi vairāk samazināties pieaugot T.

----------


## Jurkins

> Tas jau sāk kļūt interesanti  Man daudz 240/9240, būs ar plaģiātu jānodarbojas


 Ja būs vēlēšanās, nav problēmu. Man tik tā izejas pakāpe tāda diezgan komplicēta, ar kropļu kompensāciju, vismaz teorētiski. Līdz mērījumiem vēl netiku, sākumā gribēju tikt galā ar mierstrāvu stabilitāti.



izskatās šitā.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu re, šodien tā improvizēti pieslēdzos skaņas kartei. Programma - kaut kāds Visual Analizer. Vēl neko neesmu izpētījis. Jāatzīstas, ka vispār daudz kas (jeb viss, pareizāk sakot) jāsāk atcerēties par tām THD mērīšanām.
Bet nu piemetu uz tās pašas maketnieces bezsaites sprieguma pastūzi. Izejā amplitūda 10V, slodzē S70.
īsti neko pats vēl nesaprotu  :: .

----------


## kaspich

bildee iisti neko saskatiit nevar.. un jokaini ziskataas tas dubultpiikjis ap 2. un 3.harmoniku..

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/...1322930848.jpg
Reku iekš bildez. 
Jā, es arī nesaprotu, kas tās par adatām blakus harmonikām.
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/tranzistoru_kapseta/orig/1322932777.jpg
Reku, ieliku bildi, kad skaņas kartes izeja ar ieeju pa taisno. Tie sū blakus harmonikām turpina pastāvēt.

----------


## Jurkins

Te kādu laiciņu atpakaļ iepirku e-līcī žuksnīti ar TL431 (tipa 50 gab. pa 4 USD). Tā tīri maketēšanai. Ne jau ar domu izmantot "gala"izstrādājumā. Samaketēju pastūža ieejas pakāpju barošanas bloku, vēl šo to. It kā viss kārtībā. Šodien salodēju sprieguma pastiprinātāju bez kopējās saites. DC viss kārtībā, bet izejā, spriežot pēc oscilogrāfa - ideāls rozā troksnis  nu gandrīz baltais)  :: . Sāku meklēt vainu, un, kā izrādās, difpakāpes strāvas avoti pateicoties Ķīnas TL kļuvuši par trokšņa ģeneratoriem. Lūk šāda uzvedība tiešām nebija prātā ienākusi.

----------


## kaspich

redzees kaa man ies ar referenceem.. man buus 2gab. virknee.. tajaa hiend barotaajaa [projekts kust uz priekshu].

----------


## Jurkins

Vot, es īsti nesapratu, kā ir ar tām referencēm. Nu it kā nebūtu pareizi (loģiski domājot), ka uz tās references ir apmēram 5mV riktīgs rozā troksnis (strāva ~1mA). Nošuntējot tās (ķīniešu) references ar 470uF, pastūža izejā trokšņa nav. Pirms tam bija nošuntētas tikai ar 0,47 plēvi. It kā negribas ticēt, ka tā reference normāli ir tik trokšņaina. 
Un kā par spīti visus vecos PC barokļus, kur varētu aizņemties reālu TL, esmu jau izravējis.

----------


## kaspich

nee, tas nav normaali. es vakar paskatiiju paaris references, grafikos gan troksnis [level un spektrs] noraadiiti [gana zemi], gan arii dinamiskaa Rout. tb, izskataas pilniigi kreisaas.
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/42377.pdf
reku, piemeeram, zemfrekvences noise bildes pat..
izskataas, ka Tev ir iesmeereetas nevis maztroksnjainas pn paarejas+diff amps, bet gan parasti trimmeeti troksnjaini stabilitroni ar kaadu poljeviku+traniiti.. butu interesanti kristaalus redzeet..

----------


## Jurkins

Eh, dzeltenie velnēni, pat šitos sākuši viltot. Nu bet nav ko uz šiem apvainoties :: , zināju tak, ko ņemu.

----------


## kaspich

kaads [Jurikin, Tu] ar shiem ir straadaajis? 
http://lv.farnell.com/semelab/mg6330...-3p/dp/1856773
man patiik SOA. 100ms ar kaartu 800w var celt aaraa [pie Tc=25oC, logjiski].
un ceeenas draudziigas.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tajā datasheetā pirmajā lapā tas ir NPN tranzistors, pārējās PNP.  :: 

Citādi, droši vien, neslikts. Kut vai salīdzinoši ar populārajiem MJL21193/94.

----------


## Jurkins

Neesmu ar šiem ņēmies, esmu tikai skatījies uz SOA un 60 MHz ar domu, ka vajadzētu pamēģināt. Doma bija ielikt savā "advansētajā" gala pakāpē, bet nevarēju īsti tikt galā ar termostabilizāciju uz bipolārajiem. Bet doma nav atmesta.

----------


## kaspich

vispar interesanti.
1. vinju webaa shos produktus neatrod ne automatizeti, ne manuaali [nu, moska tizls esmu];
2. 100ms shis tranis turot 800W, 10ms turot 2.5kW.. es jau neko, tikai murgojos.

ja mums Rth=0.6oC, tad kristaala T [uzstaadiijusies] par pie Tc=25oC buutu turpat 500oC pie 800W izkliedes.
taatad, sheit tiiri braucam cauri uz termoietilpiibu/inerci pasham kristalam. savukaart, ja saliidzinam termoietilpiibu ar jebkadiem citiem normaaliem/parastiem kristaaliem, top skaidrs, ka tie ir ar paaris kaartaam svakaaki, ibo shaadu paarslodzes koeficientus pieljauj simtus MIKROsekundes.

aizmetu razhotaajam jautaajumu, vai kungi nav vnk mili un mikro sekundes sajaukushi..

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, viņu mājaslapā ir, pie tam šie vēl nav tie krutākie http://products.semelab-tt.com/magnatec/bipolar.shtml
Tās SOA līknes gan visiem aizdomīgi vienādas.
Viņiem MOSFETi arī ir tā neko, ja var ticēt. Lai gan tā "sparka" p un n vienā korpusā ir "in development" jau kopš pirmo reizi atvēru viņu lapu.

----------


## kaspich

aa, es kopeejaa skatiijos.
ar search gan neatrod..
vinji razho chupu vecu tranju, tiem datasheet ir vnk.. kaut kaads cirks. veci, skeneeti, citu razhotaaju [vismaz farnell lapaa].
shiem te magnatec - grafikaa 4 liknes, legend 3 liikneem, prastas kljudas [pat struktuuras noraades], nav test conditions, u.t.t.
ja tie tranji tiesham tur pa 800W un vairaka 100ms, tad.. par to cenu vnk FANTASTIKA..

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/866305.pdf
Šeit es vispār neko nesaprotu - single pulse T 25, NO HEATSINK !!!

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, un Ptot gtafiks saakaas nevis no 300, bet 160W..
bet, kas interesanti:
gafiks kreisajaa pusee: Rth no T.
sanaak, ka shiem tieshaam masiivs kristaals ar baigo siltumietilpiibu.
pie 100ms sanaak 3X paarslodze [tb, 800w ir saliidzinoshi tuvu reaalam], uz 10ms sanaak 7X paarslodze [2.5kW arii saliidzinoshi tuvu].
nu ko, ekselenti, ja taa!

----------


## Jurkins

DIYAudio bija tēma par šiem, bet laikam neviens tā īsti arī neko nav mēģinājis. Vai klusē kā partizāns  ::

----------


## kaspich

shodien [beidzot] man atbildeja vinju darbinieks.
jaa, datasheet esot kljuudinjas, dotais tranis esot NPN, BET
SOA liiknes esot BEZ kljuudinjaam, un tieshaam atbilstot DC/10/100mS.
jautaajums par meeriishanas metodologjiju vinjam izraadiijaas paaraak sarezgjiits. bet, peec tam termaalaas ineces liikneem jau izskatiijaas, ka varetu 'izvilkt'. tb, liek trani uz 'bezgaliga' radiatora, kam uztur 25oC, un topii..

secinaajums - es vienu chupinju njemshu, likshu savaa super/truper barotaajaa.

----------


## Jurkins

Hmm... nu ja tas tā ir, tad laikam jāpaskatās tuvāk uz viņu MOSFETIEM manai izejas pakāpei IRFu vietā. Ik pa laikam palaužos ar bipolārajiem, bet nevaru dabūt termostabilizāciju.

----------


## Jurkins

Likšu tepat savā vecajā tēmā. Baigi jokaini. Ir sprieguma pastūzis. Absolūti komplementāra shēma, bez kopējās atgriezeniskās saites. Pirmā bilde ir pie izejas sprieguma amplitūdas 5V, otrā bilde - 18V. THD dramatiski pieaudzis. Bet pieliekot pirkstu pie viena konkrēta tranzistora sanāk trešā bilde. Nekādas ierosmes nav, DC režīmi normāli. Vot i tagad lauzu galvu - WTF? 
Nja... paņemu rokā K73-17 1uF kondiķi (aiz korpusa) ar gariem izvadiem un pieskaros ar vienu izvadu pie traņa jebkuras kājas, un sanāk bilde numur 3.
p.s. Tās adatas nevietā ir no skaņas kartes (esmu slinks, neesmu vēl iegādājies normālu ārējo karti)

----------


## normundss

Varbūt barošanas/zemējuma slēguma efekti, iespējams saistīti ar montāžas lietām?

Ja ieejā iedod taisnstūra signālu, kā izskatās izeja ar/bez pirksta?

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, montāža ir uz maketplates, bet absolūti simetriska. Barošana arī uz maketplates (reiz liku te forumā shēmu), arī simetriska. Un efekts ir tikai pie traņa negatīvajā shēmas plecā, darbojoties gar to pašu trani otrā plecā, nekādu emociju. Ak jā, traņu maiņa nepalīdz  :: .
Taisnstūra signālu diemžēl nav no kurienes paņemt.

----------


## kaspich

kas mums notiek par teemu: npn tranji aatraki kaa pnp? nesanak, ka uz augstaakaam F paraadaas liela asimetrija tieshi pnp kaveeshanaas delj? un, pieliekot to C [pirksts], Tu pabremzee npn tranjus, iz kam - probleema reduceejaas..

----------


## JDat

Kas būtu ja uzkonstuētu gala pakāpi tikai uz NPN traņiem? Esmu redzējis shēmu dažiem Crown modeļiem, bet...
1) Crown jau nav tāda mākslā kā Jurkinam
2) Varbūt dumji domāju, jo tik smalki kā jūs nerumbīju.

Sorrry par dumībām, bet interesē tehniska kritika kāpēc nevar (varbūt tomēr var)  lietot abos plecos gala pakāpei tikai NPN tranzistorus...

----------


## kaspich

crown npn tranjus atljaavaas likt tikai leetaakajaa: CE seerijaa [1000 un 2000 model]. tas ir pavisam cits [ne] liimenis.

p.s. kaapeec nevar? nesimetrija [kopemitera+kopkolektora sleegums]. nesimetrija producee nepaara harmonikas un sakotneejaa nelinearitaate - nesalidzinaami sliktaka. tas nav hifi/hiend risinaajums.
iznjemot specifisku simetrisku sleegumu [tam atkal citas probleemas, + 2 tinumus vajag, nav normalas zemes, u.t.t.]..

----------


## JDat

> crown npn tranjus atljaavaas likt tikai leetaakajaa: CE seerijaa [1000 un 2000 model]. tas ir pavisam cits [ne] liimenis.


 Tā tas bija. pie tam visi traņi bija sasķiroti, jo emiterā bija mazas 0.47 omi pretestības katram.
Ar Crown reāli sastapos, kad CE jau bija discontinued.

Bet tomēr... Kāpēc nesanāk laba gala pakāpe tikai uz NPN?

----------


## Jurkins

Atrisināts! 3.9pF pret zemi un viss štokos. Kaspich! +10e99. Droši vien Tev pilnīga taisnība. Šis tiešām bija npn tranis. Skaidrs, ka jāpaštuko, kādi traņi jāliek. Ši bija fiksa ideja, kas tika realizēta ar no veca Thompson TV izlodētiem BC548C un BC558C  :: .

----------


## kaspich

nu, korektaak buutu abos plecos likt korekcijas C, kas gaazh aatrumu lejaa [lai viss tas pasaakums mazaak juutiigs pret konkreeto tranju/partijas atskjiriibaam]. sen atpakalj jau pa naglo lika pieskanjoshanas C [un reguleeja peec THD minimuma bez kopeejaas OOC]..  :: 

bez kopeejaa THD ap 0.1% [K3]? laaaabs.

----------


## Jurkins

Bez pirksta :: .
Patiesībā jau abos plecos korekcijas C ir, bez šiem pakāpe uzvilkās, bet palielinot šos C, nekas nenotika.

Jā, bez kopējās OC, simulators rāda fantastisku THD, bet, loģiski, ka dzīvē tā nenotiek. Lai gan, droši vien, ir kur vēl izvērsties - jāpaštuko, kādus traņus vajag, varbūt jāpamaina pakāpju pastiprinājumi.

Nu un, protams, montāža. Pagaidām jau ir tikai šis

----------


## arnis

pag pag, thd jau arii ir fantastisks. 
paskaties pats --- 1khz pamattonis. 2k= -84dB tas ir kkur 0,007%, 3k un augstaakaas k zem 0,003%. Nu kopaa mosjh 0,01% salasiisies. 
Bet kas notiek taalaak --uz 2,2k 4,2k utt ---> tur kautkaada intermodulaacija vai kas ?

----------


## Jurkins

Nav, nav intermodulācija. Tas ir kaut kas no skaņaskartes. Saliekot pa taisno in-out tās adatas paliek. Kā jau minēju, esmu slinks un neesmu iegādājies normālu skaņaskarti, mēru ar integrēto. Un tas biezais zaļais troksnis ir no lodāmura tiristora regulatora.

----------


## tornislv

Te nu prasās pēc klasiķa citāta - FAIL! FAIL! FAIL!
Mērot jau nu vismaz lodāmuru varēji izslēgt!  :: 
Un vispār, ja nevar nomērīt, nemēri, bet ja nomēri, nepublicē! Bet ja nopublicē, tad esi gatavs uz to, ka citi uzjautrināsies!  :: 

Vispār labi paraksti sanāk bildēm:




> Ar diviem C, ieslēgtu lodāmuru, izslēgtu radio, TV noskaņots uz LTV7 kanālu, labās rokas pirksts uz V17, kreisā kāja izstiepta taisni.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tak, lai uzjautrinās cilvēki, vai man žēl. Šis jau ir makets, doma - pārbaudīt shēmas risinājuma darbotiesspēju.  ::

----------


## kaspich

taks, te prasaas peec iisaa pastasta.

taatad, mums ir amps [sprieguma/straavas/jaudas], kursh tiek aptverts ar OOC [feedback]. shis feedback [kopeejais] nonormee pastiprinaajumu, vienlaiciigi samazinot kropljus.
piemeeram [vienkaarshoti] - ja ampa pastiprinaajums bez OOC ir 100dB, ar OOC 40dB, OOC dziljums 60dB, tad: pastiprinaajums [delj OOC ievieshanas] tiek samazinaats par 60dB [logjiski], kopaa ar to: ari THD samazinaas par 60dB [jeb 1000 reizes].
taatad, ja taadam ampam saakotneji ir 10% THD, tad peec OOC ieslegshanas buus 0.01%.

savulaik RU u.c. inzhenieri postuleeja, ka ampam [lai peec OOC ievieshanas ieguutu hifi/hiend skaneejumu] sakotneejai nelinearitatei [bez OOC] jabuut ne lielaakai par 1..2% visaa skanjas diapazonaa. un tos 1..2% bija gruuti sasniegt [parastiem ampie THD bez OOC ir desmiti %].
attieciigi, ja shajaa gadiijumaa BEZ OOC THD ir 0.01%, tad: arr OOC [tikai 40dB dzilju] ir sagaidaams [reaals] THD zem 0.0001%

un, ne tikai formaalais THD buus zems, bet arii - uz augstaam/ultraskanjaam linearitaate buus izcila [kaa rezultaats - dzidrs, viegls skaneejums]. jo [kaa zinams], pieaugot F, samazinaas K [bez OOC], pieaug faazu nobiides [samazinaas OOC efektivitaate]. shim ampam pat bez OOC [saakotneejaa] ir IZCILA linearitaate.

----------


## kaspich

man nets bija nokaaries, skatos - jauni posti  :: 

taaks, atljaushos buut Jurkina intiims aizstaavis.
taatad, vispirms top IDEJA. tad - aptuvena sheema [kuru var iemest simulatoraa, paspeeleeties]. peec tam top MAKETS [kaa shis].
maketa uzdevums - paarbaudiit pamatlietas un idejas nianshu darbspeeju. sadariit pamatlietas. tad top sheema [jau tuvaaka patiesiibai] un montaazhas nianses.
tad top plate ['razvodka']. tad naakoshais posms - lodeejam kodinaatu plati, labojam nepilniibas.

prieksh maketa ir vairaak kaa ideaali. un te arii jaasaprot uzdevums - nebija doma ieguut smuku bildi pokemoniem. ar to arii atskjiras profs no simulatoru un THD pseidomeeriitaajs [vardaa nesaukshu]. profs saprot, kas ir THD, kas citu iekaartu radiits trauceejums, kas skanjas kartes fons. un lieki neteere laiku/energjiju tur, kur nevajag.
shajaa teemaa ienjirgshana, viipsnaashana ir PILNIIGI nevietaa.

----------


## tornislv

Ir gan vietā, ibo citādi sanāk kā tajā tautas parunā par to skabargu un baļķi. Tu zem segas vari darīt dajebko, bet labāk nepublicē to VZ vai PDz. Nesmukums sanāk. Profam jābūt profam. Es ne par darbu, bet par noformējumu/attieksmi. Kā var mērīt kaut kādus parametrus un līknes, runājot par 3 nullēm aiz komata, ar karti, kam kroplis uz aci izskatās procentos vai vismaz desmitdaļās % ?

----------


## kaspich

a bet mieriigi. redz, profs sameeriis/sadariis uz shaadas aparaturas, un, piesleedzot pie smukas aparatuuras, bus smuks skats. nejega - ampu ar DF=1 ar krutu karti meeriis uz lineaaras slodzes, ieguus 0.01%, pat nesaprotot, ka piesleedzot pie reaala skaljrunja THD uzaugs reizes etaki 100...
jaaprot ir TULKOT redzamais. jaa, tas ir sarezgjiitaak, jaa, vajag zinaashanas. bet, man nav nekaadu probleemu. es redzu to, ko vajag redzeet. lai saprastu, kas shajaa gadijumaa notiek [un kaads ir rezultaats], man extra karti nevajag  ::  

esmu eicis Jurkinam privaati, bet varu arii publiski. Jurkina talants un fiska ampu jomaa cienjaa noliec manu galvu. es neesmu redzeejis nevienu, kas kaut tuvinaatos shim domu lidojumam. ja es buutu hiend ampu razhotaajs, es Jurkinu uz rokaam neesaatu.

----------


## Jurkins

Šajā gadījumā kopējās OC ieviešana tiešā veidā nesanāks, diemžēl. Pastiprinājums bez kopējās saites ir ~30dB, stipri vairāk dabūt nevaru (iespējams, pagaidām) shēmtehniskā risinājuma (DC režīmu) dēļ. Pamatā ir divas sprieguma pastiprināšanas (KE) pakāpes apkarinātas ar savām vietējām atgriezeniskajām saitēm un atkārtotājs ar tādas pašas koncepcijas 100% saiti. No turienes tad arī nāk tas zemais THD. Doma ir, lai šādi arī paliek, tikai izejas atkārtotāju "uzjaudināt" (A klasē) un paskatīties, kas sanāk. Un otrs variants - mans "advansētais" ::  galinieks ar kropļu korekciju AB klasē. Protams, pastāv variants veidot to, ko RU sauc par kompozītnieku - priekšā piejūgt kvalitatīvu opampu un tad kopējo OC. (Vegalabā viens kekss bīda šādu savu projektu, šķiet, ar nosaukumu V2012.)

Kaspich, beidz mani tā slavēt  :Confused: , esmu tikai amatieris, kurš pāris vakarus nedēļā nolien savā kaktiņā pie lodāmura. Nav jau to teorētisko zināšanu, tik cik vajag, baigi daudz ir aizmirsies arī no tā, kas bija.

----------


## kaspich

nu, te izskataas, ka mierigi varetu taisiit [pa gudro]: preamps A klasiitee, kas izejaa pumpee vajadziigos 30..40V aaraa. tad volume regulators [tieshi pirms gala/jaudas ampa], un pats jaudas amps tiiri kaa atkaartotaajs.

----------


## tornislv

Kungi, ja es mācētu klonēties, manas spējas (ok, teorētiski man jamās ir) pat mani pavairojot 5 eksemplāros, nevarētu izstrādē un shemotehnikā ar Jūsējām konkurēt. Man ir citas spējas, kuras lieku lietā. Tas mums ģimenē raksturīgi, visu darīt rūpīgi un kārtīgi, Kaspich zin, par ko es runāju  :: 
Tak profesionāls motorists no skaņas daudz var pateikt, nevajag obligāti datoru pie auto likt klāt, lai saprastu, kas aizdedzei pie vainas. Savukārt es par rezultātu noformējumu te cepos  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Hmm, tik tālu nebiju aizdomājies - par to volume regulatoru pirms jaudas atkārtotāja.

p.s. Tornis taisnīgi cepās. Ir man netikums (elektronikā)- sasteigt lietas un pamest pusceļā, tiklīdz iešaujas prātā jauna ideja. Centīšos laboties ::

----------


## arnis

shajaa zinjaa piekritiishu Kaspicham, ka galvenais ir nevis kautkaadas lazhas uz bildes, bet speet pamatot/ lasiit to ziimeejumu. Un tapeec jau rakstiiju to ko redzu, cik ir reaalais THD, un cik ir paareejais ... Man pasham arii biezhi izstraades procesaa pagadaas liiknes, kur meeriijumu itka ietekmee blakus faktori, bet pamatdoma jau ir redzama. Un taalaak---> varbuut pat tieshi pozitiivi, ka paraadaas diskusijaas arii shaadas liiknes, tad var parunaat, kas tas ir, no kaa, un cilveekiem rodas kaut mazliet vairaak skaidriibas, ne tikai profinjiem, bet arii vidusmeera / iesaaceejiem, ja shis ziimeejums peec tam tiek korekti paskaidrots. .. un taa tad buutu dziivotspeejiiga foruma buutiiba. Perfektaas liiknes lai paliek maarketingam ....

----------


## kaspich

piedevaam, nav liela maaka sukstiities [tieshi iesaaceeju vidu biezhi manaama tendence] - man nav aparaatu.. buutu man krutie aparaati.. da nekas nebuutu. jo profs no PC skanju kartes izvilks/sapratiis vairaka kaa iesaacejs no 10K veerta oscilja.

----------


## Jurkins

Amplitūda 32 V, nepāra harmonikas sāk ņemt pārsvaru.
Simulators man arī to pašu teica.

----------


## kaspich

spektrs gan taads 5..6 
diezgan daudz to harmoniku..

----------


## JDat

> piedevaam, nav liela maaka sukstiities [tieshi iesaaceeju vidu biezhi manaama tendence] - man nav aparaatu.. buutu man krutie aparaati.. da nekas nebuutu. jo profs no PC skanju kartes izvilks/sapratiis vairaka kaa iesaacejs no 10K veerta oscilja.


 +100500^99

----------


## Jurkins

Izrādās, ka varu kartei samplingu uzlikt 96K, bet nu tas tā. Atstājot izejā os pašus 32, samazināju kartes ieejā līmeni. 
Nu ja, ir tās harmonikas. Strādāsim  :: .
Un šitais ir kartes izeja iekš ieejas ar tādu pašu

----------


## Jurkins

Šaize notika  ::  , aizgāja iebūvētā skaņu karte. Atradu tumbočkā vēsturisku SBLive 5.1 , pie tam kaut kādu OEM, kurai Creative draiverus nepiedāvā. Labi, ka ir pasaulē krievi (divi) - kX Project. Šitai vēl briesmīgāks skats, pat oscī var redzēt netīrumus. Nav cita kompja, uz kura skaņas karti paskatīties. Saprotams, jau, ka kompis ir ir visvisādu frekvenču signālu pūznis. Mērīt jau it kā var, saprast var, kā jau Arnis teica - smukie grafiki, lai paliel mārketingam, bet pašam nepatīk. Būs vien jāiegādājās ārējā, bet nu ne velna nevar izdarīt izvēli. 

Starp citu, vai kāds nevar ieteikt slodzes ekvivalenta shēmu. Ja sākšu jaudiniekam THD mērīt uz AS, tad mani no mājām padzīs  :: . Netā neko skaistu kaut kā nevarās atrast.

----------


## ansius

Starp citu SB live jālieto tikai uz 48KHz, jo iekšēji viņas arhitektūra ir uz to, uz 44.1 sanāk oversampling visu laiku - salīdzini paštroksni viņām uz 44.1 un 48 uz reiz ieraudzīsi atšķirību.

----------


## Jurkins

Analaizers it kā ļauj izvēlēties 96K, bet rezultātā ir gļuks. Bilde ir 88,2K. Par to 48K nezināju, to vakar nepamēģināju, šovakar paskatīšos. Paldies par infu.

----------


## Jurkins

Šodien ieeju vegalabā. Bāc! http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthread.php/54052-LES-11?p=1474527&posted=1#post1474527
Mana shēma burtiski 1:1.

Pēc šodienas upgrade:

----------


## Jurkins

Uh, kamēr jūs te kašķējaties, es paklusām lodēju. Nu esmu ticis tik tālu, ka uz maketnieces ir salodēts tā, kā būtu jābūt (varbūt būs) uz riktīgās plates. NFB sprieguma pastiprinātājs, amplitūda 40V, 1 Khz, slodze 3,3k.

Šis jau varētu būt ļoti tuvu finālam. Šodien slinkums foķiku vilkt ārā, rīt nobildēšu.

p.s. uz tiem sū... neskatieties, nomira skaņaskarte, ieliku kaut kādu SBLive!, kurai draiverus nevarēju atrast, alternatīvos ieliku, kaut kas šausmīgs, gaidu ķīniešu USB, būs jāpārlodē pareizi kondensatori ::

----------


## kaspich

K6; K8 ir reaalas harmonikas, vai kartes gljuki? [peec liimenja izskataas peec viltus trauksmes].

----------


## Jurkins

Viltus trauksme  :: .

----------


## tornislv

> gaidu ķīniešu USB, būs jāpārlodē pareizi kondensatori


 Man Tev savējo atdāvināt?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Man Tev savējo atdāvināt?


 Nu jau varētu būt kaut pie Albānijas pēc laika spriežot  :: . 
Meklējos ::  un nevaru īsti saprast, kādu nopietnāku karti vajadzētu, mēs te laukos visu darām lēni (nu ne visu gluži  :: ).

Teorētiski jau tie pīķi mani nemaz netraucē tā īsti, tikai necmuki izskatās, bet tai kartei savas garmoņikas gandrīz tādas pašas kā manam pastūzim.

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1334031945.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1334032010.jpg

Nu un finālā droši vien kondensatoriņi būs bišķi citi un tranzistoriņi pielasīti, uz šo brīdi neviens tranzistors nav lasīts ne pēc kā, nu un varbūt jāpiestrādā vēl pie tranzistoru izvēles vispār.

----------


## tornislv

Atgriežoties pie tēmas - pasūtināju dažus pārus to Semelab TO3P jaudas tranzistoru. Ielikšu te vienā vecā Luxmanā, un tad speci varēs klausīties, vai ir sliktāk vai nav, kā ar oriģinālajiem 2SC3181 un 2SA1264  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu par to labāk uz ausi  ::  es esmu skeptisks. Tie oriģinālie jau arī nav tie paši sliktākie. H21 tipa turpat, nu Ft semelabam 2x lielāka, bet vai tas šajā gadījumā svarīgi, H21 atkarību no Ic gan semelabs zīmē ideālu, nu HVZ. Aizsardzību gan vari mest ārā un drošinātāju vietā nelielas naglas derēs :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Atnāca šodien no e-līča 2sa1145 un 2sc2705. Laikam jau nav feiki. Bišķi paspēlējos:

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1335543579.jpg

pie 32V amplitūdas, augstāk sākas klips.
Tagad gala pakāpe dienas kārtībā. Varianti divi - A klase ar kādu 20-24V barošanu un AB ar kropļu kompensāciju.

Piemetu slodzē 0.15uF kondiķi, tie paši 32V

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/...1335550211.jpg

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1335808370.jpg

Vēl bišķi paspēlējos. 40V amplitūda, otrā harmonika nedaudz pieauga, toties citas pazuda. Bet gan jau ar to otro var tikt galā. Bet varbūt nemaz nevajag tikt. Neviens tranzistors nav pielasīts ne pēc viena parametra, ieskaitot pārīti lauķu 2SK170 un 2SJ74 ieejā.

He-he, interesanti. Spēlēdamies nepamanīju, ka DC izejā aizbraucis par ~2 voltiem, noliku nulli, un harmonikas parādījās. Mans pieņēmums, ka attiecīgi pielasot traņus, var dabūt nost tās harmonikas pie DC~0.

Edit: Pamainot tranzistorus 2sc2750->2sc2240 un 2sa1145->2sa970 un ieviešot vēl vienu kaskodi, 2. harmonika nokrita uz -82...84db un 4. uz ~ -90 un pārējās praktiski pazuda.

----------


## Jurkins

Salodēju te divas vienādas shēmiņas ar domu, kā sastāv lietas ar atkārtojamību, un ka beidzot varētu nonākt nedaudz tuvāk finālam. 

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1337106323.jpg

Nu i re kas sanāca ar visual analaizeri (nekāda sakara ar anālu un laizīšanu :: )

Viens kanāls

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1337104033.jpg

Otrs kanāls

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1337104149.jpg

Un karte pa taisno out->in

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/...1337104035.jpg

----------


## JDat

Uz aci redzu ka otrā harmonika tikai par 2-3 dB lielāka ne kā kartei.

Tas ir ... Bļin!. Ja kādreiz izdomāšu pats taisīt pastiprinātāju, tad zinu kuru shēmu atkārtošu...  :: 

Pritams, ja autors atļaus.

----------


## Jurkins

Šis gan ir tikai sprieguma pastiprinātājs,, diezgan slodzesspējīgs. Šim tie 40V amplitūdas ir uz 3k slodzes, ja pieslēdz  slodzē 150n kondiķi uz 1kHz nekas nemainās. Ja nepieciešams, var dabūt vēl vairāk. Un arī šiem pastūžiem neviens tranis nav pielasīts ne pēc kā. Nevis slinkuma pēc, bet speciāli. Bet vēl jau galā vajag piekārt atkārtotāju (kruti ir teikt - folloveru  :: ), lai sanāktu pilnvērtīgs jaudas pastiprinātājs. Prototips ir. Ar kropļu kmpensāciju. Atsevišķi strādā, bet neko nomērījis neesmu īsti, jo pārbaudei biju piešāvis priekšā improvizētu sprieguma pastiprinātāju. Ja vīkendā līs lietus, tad varbūt projekts pakustēsies uz priekšu.
Bišķi te pastudēju, ko citi dara besaitnieku lauciņā. Vegalabs fano par "Milleniumu" http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthread.php/34816-Без-ОООС
Autoru norādītajiem parametriem es galīgi negribu piekrist, bet arī tie daži atkārtotāji, kas ir ielikuši kaut kādus mērījumus, liekas tā bišķi jocīgi. Vienkāršs KK kaut arī četrkāršais AB klasē. Kaut kā negribas ticēt.

Bišķi pamainot shēmu, otrā harm. paceļas uz -70...72, bet trešā nokrīt zem -94...96, pašam negribas ticēt.

----------


## AndrisZ

> šiem pastūžiem neviens tranis nav pielasīts ne pēc kā.


 Eksperimenta nolūkos tieši vajadzēja vienam kanālam pielasīt maksimāli vienādus, otram pēc iespējas atšķirīgākus. Tad arī varētu ko salīdzināt un spriest. Citādi tāda zīlēšana kafijas biezumos vien sanāk.

----------


## Jurkins

Tas būs nākamais solis. Problēma ir tāda, ka Tošibas pārītis 2sc2240 un 2sa970 ir problēma. Nopietnie spēlētāji šos nepiedāvā. Vienu laiku atpakaļ bija Argusā 970 bez burta un 2240GR. No elīča atnāca abi BL, bet maz pasūtīju, jo nebija pārliecības, ka nav feiki. Salvats piedāvā, bet tur vēl jāaizbrauc un jāapskatās. Patiesībā, citu parīti tā īsti nevaru atrast. Tieši tas pats stāsts ar 2sc2705 un 2sa1145 un ar 2sc5171 un 2sa1930. Tagad gaidu, kad atnāks žūksnītis ar bc550,560. Samazināšu barošanas spriegumu un paeksperimentēšu ar šiem. 
Ir jau piem. 2sa1015 un 2sc1815, bet Uce, lieliskais 2sc1845, 2sa992, kurus arī tā īsti nopietnie kantori nepiedāvā, ja piedāvā, tad viens ar vienu indeksu, otrs ar citu. Nu tā. īstenībā varētu būt vērtīga tēma par šādu pieredzi.
Un es jau te kaut kur rakstīju, ka pieturos pie filozofijas, ka shēmai ir jāspēj smuki strādāt ar nepielasītām detaļām. Protams, es šeit domāju piem. audio pastiprinātāju, nevis CAPu vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu. Vai tas ir pareizi vai nē, HVZ, bet nu tā tas ir. ::

----------


## arnis

> Un es jau te kaut kur rakstīju, ka pieturos pie filozofijas, ka shēmai ir jāspēj smuki strādāt ar nepielasītām detaļām. Protams, es šeit domāju piem. audio pastiprinātāju, nevis CAPu vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu. Vai tas ir pareizi vai nē, HVZ, bet nu tā tas ir.


 nu tur jau ir runa tikai par paredzamiibu/ atkaartojamiibu. ja taisa vienu pashu prieksh sevis, tad tachu var satwiikot kaa gribas  ::  Tu tachu jaadomaa to pseidoPassu vietu, kas te ar 301 nominaaliem izpildaas, netaisies ienjemt ? ::

----------


## Jurkins

::  Nē, nē, par to atkārtojamību es domāju tā (pats esmu saskāries) - salieku uz maketnieces, satvīkoju, nu super, izštukoju PCB, it kā bez lažām, zemes cilpām, ieejas un izejas ķēdes attālinātas u.t.t., salodēju... un 3,14zģec!!! Te ģenerē kaut ko, te THD galīgi auzās u.t.t. 3,14sos tikmēr, kamēr PCB pārvērtusies par miskasti. Un par to 301 nominālu arī - vēlreiz uzsveru, ka mans uzskats ir, ka shēmai ir labi jāstrādā ar elementiem, nu labi, ne ar 20% pielaidēm, bet nesaspringstot par to. Un satvīkojam pēc tam.
Te "rupjais vilks" šaubījās, ka nez vai varēšot uz maketnieces savu austiņu pastūzi salodēt. Es daru tā (arī tekošā shēma izgāja to ceļu) - smuki uzzīmēju shēmu tai pašā spicē vai pat uz rūtiņu papīra. SMUKI, tā ka ieeja kreisajā pusē, izeja labajā, pluss augšā, mīnuss apakšā, saqvienojumi starp detaļām maksimāli nekrustojas, bet nav baigi garie (nu, kā saka, vilks paēdis un kaza dzīva), paņemu pietiekoši lielu maketnieci, un apmēram arī visu salodēju. Šie pēdējie abi eksemplāri jau tika saštukoti, nu teiksim, 80% kā varētu būt uz PCB. Nu un šoreiz izskatās, ka viss ir samērā štokos.

----------


## Jurkins

Tad nu, tā kā vīkendā lietus nelija, projekts uz priekšu negāja  :: . Vienīgi nedaudz paspēlējos ar tranzistoriem - saliekot ar līdzīgām betām (gan ne visur, tik daudz nevarēju salasīt), labāk nepaliek, bet esmu praktiski pārliecināts, ka dēļ skaņaskartes (lēnām  ::  briestu kam nopietnākam), bet tas figņa. Saliekot ar nežēlīgi atšķirīgām betām, sūdīgāk nepaliek. 
Šķiet, ka ēlīcis man neatsūtīja feikos 970 un 2240, tāpēc vakar pasūtīju no katra pa 50 gab. No šiem gan jau, ka varēs kaut ko izlasīt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tie feikie ir TIK bieži sastopami? Un pat, ja nepērk ībejā no dzeltenā brāļa?

P.S. Man projektiņš iebuksējis, neparedzēti izdevumi un laika galīgi nav. Visdrīzāk, ka taisīšu pa glauno jau pirmajā piegājienā- ar pielasītiem lauķiem un normālu barošanu.

----------


## Jurkins

Īsti no nedzeltenā brāļa HVZ, vai manus iecienītos 970, 2240 kaut kur tā īsti var nopirkt. Vienīgi, ja nedzeltenais ir pārpircis no dzeltenā  :: . Nez vai tik Toshiba šamos tikai turpat Ķīnā arī neražo. Ir gadījies pašam nopirkt mazos traņus pārmarķētus, kā arī tepat Argusā pirktirm 5200, 1943 ir zināmas aizdomas, ka kristāli ne tie. TL431 references elīcī esmu iepircis feikās, lai gan, jāatzīstas, ka nojautu šajā gadījumā. Iekš mauzera atradu KSA992, KSC1845, jāpasūta tie, un tad jau varēs eksperimentēt.

----------


## Jurkins

> P.S. Man projektiņš iebuksējis, neparedzēti izdevumi un laika galīgi nav. Visdrīzāk, ka taisīšu pa glauno jau pirmajā piegājienā- ar pielasītiem lauķiem un normālu barošanu.


 Un tomēr, kad saņemsies, pamēģini sākumā nelikt servo un paskatīties, cik tad peld DC izejā. Par to shēmu varētu daudz diskutēt, ja vien ir interese.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, servo sākumā nelikšu. Cik saprotu, tad pie 300Ohm slodzes DC var nebūt tik kritisks faktors. Tai pašai shēmai arī ir iespēja ar trimpotiem nogriezt to DC, liekas, ka viens čalis vienkārši nomērīja un ielodēja attiecīgos rezistorus.

Protams, ka par shēmu varētu diskutēt, bet diez vai man zināšanas ļaus būs par pilnvērtīgu sarunu biedru. Un zināšanas vēl pat nav īsti Ivanova "Pašdarināto elektronisko ierīču" līmenī.

Runājot par tranzistoriem- DIYAudio.com forumā ik pa laikam parādās labi piedāvājumi. Visbiežāk- Toshiba lauķi.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, par tiem DIYaudio piedāvājumiem varēs padomāt, kad būs skaidrs, ko īsti vajag. Tavā gadījumā tas der uzreiz, bet man nav īsti intereses atkārtot citu konstrukcijas, ja nu vienīgi, lai salīdzinātu, tāpēc pirkt pielasītu pāri ticība neatļauj  :: . Pasūtīju elīcī (ir tāds Polida) pa desmitam 103BL, 246BL, 74BL un 170BL. Atnāca. Šķiet neko. Mēģināšu pielasīt pāri 74+170 un pamēģināt savā konstrukcijā. Vēlāk, kad konstrukcija būs nobriedusi, varēs iegādāties pāri, ja neizdosies īsti labi pielasīt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Arī es domāju sūtīt 74BL/170BL pielasītos pārus, bet caur citu kantori, kur pirkšu arī barošanai plati, mazu platīti potenciometram un vēl šādus tādus nieciņus. Ja tur savāksies 100$, tad šie sola skidonu. Atliks tikai pēc tam transformatoru, kondiķus un distancerus kaut kur iegādāties. Gan jau, ka tepat varēšu atrast.

----------


## Jurkins

Nav bišķi par traku 100 USD?

----------


## RudeWolf

Tur ne tikai plates, bet arī lielākā daļa detaļu + šipings, manuprāt, arī bija kādi 20$. Redzēs, varbūt kaut kā savādāk izdomāšu. Es esmu slinks un gatavs reizēm piemaksāt par to, ka nebūs jāsūta no 5 vietām.

----------


## Jurkins

Taks! Nu nenocietos, saliku ļoti improvizēti. Slodze rezistīva 7,5 omi, amplitūda 30V. Trešā harmonika uzrauca līdz -75dB, piektā  -92dB, septītā -95dB. Pāra harmonikas palika kā bijušas.

Bilde šitāda

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1337716966.jpg

Vot i skatos un domāju, vai vispār ir reāli bezsaitniekam dabūt ko mazāku.
Pašlaik ir četri tranzistori plecā, katram ~85mA mierstrāva, uzgriezu uz 160 (vairāk pocis neļauj), harmonikas aiz trešās praktiski pazuda. Nu ko, vajadzēs rakt.

----------


## Jurkins

A bet es šodien izklaidējos sarakstoties ar kitajozu elīča tirgoni POLIDA2008 par viņu tranzistoru kvalitāti. Atsūtīja man 2SC2240GR un 2SA970GR. Es jau nopratu (pēc cenas), ka nav tur tīrs, bet tā sporta pēc eksperimentiem gan jau noderēs. Visiem 970 beta 185 līdz 195 (a bet jābūt 200..400), 2240 ap 250. Viens gan - ne tikai pāri, bet pat 20 var savākt ar vienādu betu. Tagad kasos ar ar šiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kā vispār dzimst tas feikais tranzistors? Citas markas tranzistori, kam uzķēpā attiecīgu uzrakstu?

----------


## Isegrim

Vienkāršākais variants ir tieši tāds - pa lēto uzpērk vecus nelikvīdus, pārmarķē un grūž tirgū. Ražošanā palaikam rodas 'nekondīcija' (pusbrāķi). Arī tos kāds pamanās pirkt un andelēt tālāk. Sovjetu laikā produkciju šķiroja; labākās mantas tika militāristiem, tad ražotājiem. Pārpalikušos štruntus, kas vēl kaut cik spēja funkcionēt, visžēlīgi izandelēja tautai. Piemēram, no veselas kastītes KT808 tranzistoru par 7 rbļ., 50 kap. gabalā nevarēja izlasīt pārīti labu. Tie, kas tika klāt 2T808 (it kā tas pats), nezināja raižu.

----------


## osscar

ja pārmarķē mazāk jaudīgu vai brāķus - nav vēl tas trakākais- http://sound.westhost.com/counterfeit.htm

paskaties - te atklāti ražo feikus - ar maziem kristāliem , ar dubultiem kristāliem.....

----------


## Jurkins

Tagad kitajozsw man piedāvā atsūtīt specenei atbilstošus, bet LIETOTUS  :: . Es uzrakstīju, lai tikai sūta šurp  :: .
Tieši tā, RudeWolf, domāju, ka šoreiz ir Tevis minētais variants.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tīri teorētiski jau tāds tranis var aizraut pie tēviem arī pārējo saimniecību, ne? Es savējos tāpēc ņēmu caur vienu cilvēku, kam forumos ir laba slava. Ja kaut kas nebūs labi, tad pār viņa galvu var velties visādas samazgas. Tie 2SK170BL un 2SJ74BL man izskatījās pēc tādiem, ar ko būtu iespēja ieberzties, ja no dzeltenā brāļa ņemtu. Itkā tepat uz vietas arī bija, bet man, jo mazāk piegādātāju, jo labāk. Plus vēl dabūšu šos pielasītus. Vajadzes tik pārbaudīt, cik labi pielasīti.

----------


## osscar

nu ir jau arī vēl puslīdz normāli ražotāji, kuri ražo vecos traņus modeļus (kuri piem. Philips un toshiba jau noņemti no ražošanas) - piem : indijas CDIL un ķīnas - isc semi. esmu šo marku dažus vecos traņus pircis - nekādas problēmas. Visvairāk feiko tieši toshibas, sankenus un citus ala dārgos audio traņus, kuri vairums gadījumos jau sen netiek ražoti.

----------


## Jurkins

Esmu sūtījis no dzeltenā brāļa 2SK170 un 2SJ74, it kā neko. Jā, nu par troksni nezinu. Tāpat 2SC224BL0 un 2SA970BL - normāli, beta virs 500. Jā, nu par pārējiem parametriem nezinu uz šo brīdi. Tagad pasūtīju no "mauzera" 1845 un 992. Nu neesmu atradis no jaunajiem traņiem tādus foršus pārīšus. Jaudinieki ir no Semelaba (tie, par kuriem Kaspichs rakstīja), bet mazie un arī draivernieki kļūst par problēmu. Acīmredzot, ka nav ekonomiski izdevīgi un viss.

----------


## Jurkins

Atnāca mauzera traņi. It kā jau viss OK. Ja vajag pāri, praktiski pielasīt - kā div pirkstus... , bet visiem 1845 betas ap 370 un visiem 992 ap 420. "F" indeksā iekļaujas  :: .

----------


## osscar

neģenerē kad mēri ? man nācās likt c starp B un E ...? nestabili bija rādītāji,,,nu vēl ar dažādiem multimetriem pamērīt ja mēri ar iebūvēto ala hfe  mērekli nevis I mēri...

----------


## Jurkins

Nea, rādījumi stabili, ar 4 lētučiem atšķirība 5...8. 
Bet patiesībā jau viss ir normāli, traņi ir super, par tošibniekiem (970,2240) nevaru būt pārliecināts, HVZ, kurš dzeltenais viņus ir ražojis un kā. Šodien salodēju savu maketu, un tur, kur ar tošibniekiem bija jāliek 47..100pF, ar šiem nevajag...
Tā lūk. 20V amplitūda (bezsaitnieks) - THD zem -88dB, bez gala pakāpes.

He, he, šodien atnāca no kitajozas lietoti 2SA970GR, p;ec tam, kad pierādīju viņam, ka Toshiba vispār neražo 2SA970 ar betu ap 180. No kurienes šis tos izlodējis HVZ, bet šiem beta ir ap 280.

----------


## Jurkins

Varu padalīties ar variantu, kā nodrošināt DC=0 izejā bez elektrolītiskā kondensatora:

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/tranzistoru_kapseta/orig/1343071576.jpg

R14, R15, R18 ir atgriezeniskā saite
C5, C9 - korekcija
un jaunienestie elementi ir R21 un C9, R21 piemeklē pēc min DC izejā, C9 izvēlas tāpat kā ieejas kondiķi vai pat pēc iespējas lielāku (saprāta robežās). Jā, nu mīnuss ir tas, ka vajag labu plēves kondiķi.

----------


## garais05

R15 ir domāts R16 zīmējumā un R21 ir 45,3k?

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, sajaucu, R15 ir R16. 
ar R21 iestāda to nulli. Simulatorā dotajā shēmā viņš ir 45,3k, realitātē ieliekam trimpotu, iestādam nulli, ja nepatīk trimpots ielodējam attiecīgi rezistorus.

----------


## tornislv

kas šajā gadījumā ir "labs plēves kondiķis" ? Marku, modeli studijā!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> kas šajā gadījumā ir "labs plēves kondiķis" ? Marku, modeli studijā!


 Nu tas tā vairāk ir ieņirdziens. Es pats pagaidām lieku vecos krievu K73-17 1ux250V gan ieejā gan šeit. 
Ja kāds liek ieejā kaut kādu tipa 3.3...10uF dārgo galu, visādas Elnas vai kā tur, tad tāds pats prasās šeit. Es vēl neesmu ticis pie tādiem mērījumiem, kuri man parādītu atšķirību. Nu bet pamazām ceļu līmeni.
Līdzīgu variantu kādreiz tiku redzējis Radiožurnālā, īsti neatveros, kaut kādai UN... krievu mikrenei, lai tiktu vaļā no elektrolīta, bet šo variantu izdomāju pats, kas nebūt nenozīmē, ka tas ir velosipēds. Drīzāk tā arī ir. Tāpat kā ar manu "izdomāto" Lee Load slēgumu diffpakāpei :: .

----------


## osscar

nu kā rāda viens no normunda postētajiem dokumentiem - jā EL ir sliktāks par plēvi, pie nosacījuma, ja tam padod arī lielu (6V liekas dokumentā) DC komponenti. Ja tikai AC - tad nekā dramatiska. bet bipolārais - ir praktiski tas pats kas plēve - skat.  -120db.

http://www.google.lv/url?sa=t&rct=j&...e0cKUAjkMY9BIw

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, un šajā brīdī saceļās jautājums - kāpēc tad DIYisti pērk ellīgi dārgos kaut kādus 6.8...10uF kondensatorus (apmēram 10000uF*63V lielumā) nevis liek ieejā bipokāro elektrolītu?
Man bija mērķis atrast alternatīvu, jau vairāk kā 24 h DC stāv kā iemiets  :: .

----------


## osscar

nu pērk jau pērk, jo tomēr ticībai arī ir spēks. Plus izskatās labāk. Ok, kaut kādos apstākļos jau plēvinieks būs labāks par bipolāro....un ilgmūžīgs...bipolārais ar laiku izčākstēs...es AB klases pastūžiem liku saitē bipolāros no panasonic - ir ok, tāpat paša ampa THD būs ar kārtu lielāks nekā tie C  ienestie THD.... protams, ja būtu uz 100uf filminieks, liktu tādu - taču pie tādiem izmēriem - nu nezinu...bipolārais elektrolīts der. tad jau labāk shēmu ar servo vai bez C vispār....ticības jautājums- kā ienestie kropļojumi būs lielāki - štrunta C vai servo....domāju, ka abi būs vērā neņemami.

----------


## osscar

nu jā un ieejā parasti vajag nu tādu no o,5uf un līdz kādi 2.2 , tie nav kosmoss un mega lieli - ja nepērk čūskas eļļā mērcētus. bet saitē parasti ir lielāka kapacitāte - 100uf  +-

----------


## Jurkins

Kā iztikt vispār bez C?

----------


## osscar

es esmu manījis variantus ar čipampu - kad ieejā  fāzi apmet ripā  ar opampu un tad slēdz čipampu invertējošā slēgumā  un tur nevajag C tad ooc. bet laikam šādā klasiskā topoloģijā bez C nevar ja nav servo. Visādos simetriskajosa ala F5, musical fidelity a1  var bez C iztikt. Bet tās shēmas nav tavā stilā  ::

----------


## arnis

kaada vaina 100mkf filminiekam ? ja vajag tad liek. un DIY 15Ls imo nav nemaz tik daargi ....
ja taisa iekaartu ar kautkaadu konkreetu THD , kas meeraams kaartaas zem 0,01%, tad arii taisa [ visos posmos ] , un ja netaisa, ta nav ko aakstiities ar visaadaam chuusku eljaam

----------


## osscar

nu nez - tāds mega liels filminieks der filtrā - bet saitē vai ieejā- ka tik tas kā antena sāks uztvert radio ar saviem klājumiem....nu nezinu. kā jau teicu - tādā kondīcījā kāda ir normālā ampā - neticu, ka normāls bipolārais būs sliktāks par filmu. tas tas pēc tiem mērījumiem tajā rakstu sērijā.

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, ja pastūzim ir liela ieejas pretestība kā opampiem ar lauktranzistoriem ieejā, tad jautājums par C atgriezeniskajā saitā vispār neparādās  :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Un vispār pasākās visa jezga tikai tāpēc, ka man arī ir savas dīvainības  ::  - nepatīk elektrolīts atgriezeniskajā saitā.

----------


## osscar

nu skaidrs, ka katram savs gļuks  ::  bet paskatījos pie normāla AC kas tur parasti ir uz tā saites kondiķa - teiksim no pus volat līdz 2 - , pie tāda AC YHD no kondensatora ir o.00017%. Nevienam jaudiniekam nebūs zemāks THD reāli dzīvē....pat ne A klasei pie mazas jaudas....a B jau kā sāks slēgāties izejnieki- tā ar 2 kārtām vairāk  :: 

paskatījos savam štrunta arcam dacam servisa manuāli - opampa izejā 100uf nepolārais, pat nav nošuntēts ar filmu.  skopuļi. thd pēc papīriem tam verķim 0.002%

----------


## Jurkins

Ir vēl viens iemesls (patiku eksperimentēt neskaitu) - konkrēti manā piemērā atgriezeniskās saites rezistoru vērtības ir lielas, bet biezi šo kēdi taisa zemomīgu piem. Ku=21: 2k un 100 omi. Neinvertējošajā pret zemi kādus 22..47k. DC tāpat jāpieregulē (liekot diffpakāpei zināmā mērā izgriezties), bet es šādi pēc DC dabūju ieejas ķēdēs vienādas pretestības.

----------


## osscar

nu cik es jēdzu zemomīgāka ķēde=zemāki trokšņi ...tā kaut kā, bet protams tā atkal ir matu skaldīšana  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Taksss! Varu apgalvot pilnīgi noteikti - ja vajag trokšņa ģeneratoru, droši pērciet Argusā TL431 references. Vakar dabūju no Baltelektrona divu veidu, un abās no trokšņa nav ne miņas. Argusā pirktās ne ar ko neatšķīrās no e-līča kitajozu brīnumiem (starp citu, RudeWolf, no Polida2008  :: )

----------


## osscar

tā ir - ja lodē sev - iesaku neielaisties ar dzeltenajiem brāļiem. labāk - elfa , farnels vai digikeys.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ja lodē sev? Es drīzāk piecreiz rūpīgāks būtu, ja kaut ko lodētu citam! Pats tad vēl varēsi stundām taustīties, kurš no komponentiem ir brāķis, bet citam es to nenovēlētu.

Un 50x/50x 1015/1815 par trim latiem bija pārāk vilinoši. Pieļauju, ka uz tādiem kā es šis bizness arī turās. Tad, kad atnāks, tad uzmērīšu visus simts un iepostēšu rezultātus. Intereses pēc būtu labi nopirkt līdzīga apjoma partiju no Argusa un salīdzināt. Pieļauju, ka rezultāti būs interesanti.

----------


## Jurkins

Neko jau Tu viņiem neuzmērīsi  :: . Nu betu uzmērīsi, varbūt arī būs pareizajās robežās. Un viss. Patiesībā es neesmu atradis, kas šiem traņiem ir tik īpašs. Pat troksnis pēc datašīta šiem max ir 10dB, a bet piem BC550C max ir 4, min gan netiek limitēts.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kas būtu tai manai tarataikai jāpamaina, lai viņa darbotos uz BC550/560 pāri? Rezistori?

----------


## Jurkins

Absolūti nekas.
Es varu teikt vēl skarbāk. Pat lauķu vietā var 1:1 ielikt piem. BC550,560, un pastūzis ies. Pat domāju, ka koriģēt nevajadzēs.

----------


## RudeWolf

Intereses pēc vajadzēs nopirkt. Šos vismaz no Elfas var normāli dabūt.

----------


## Jurkins

Nenožēlosi, forši traņi, dažādiem ražotājiem gan atšķiroties, bet, ja gadās pāris no viena ražotāja (gadus divus atpakaļ ELFĀ čupiņu nopirku), pielasīt nav problēmu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Vajadzētu skatīties CG sēriju? Pāris Elfai laikam būs tikai no C sērijas.

----------


## Jurkins

Farnelī ir gan vieni, gan otri CG, uzjautā Baltelektronā, varbūt jau rīt būtu klāt, lai gan laikam jau par vēlu. Bet varbūt nav tik traki arī tie noname. Man tie elfinieki bija noname. Pirku vēl tajā mazajā veikaliņā.
Mauzerī ir feirčailda, bet tur būs nedēļas divas jāgaida, iespējams.

----------


## RudeWolf

Farnelī CG 560ieki ir tikai no US stoka. Ja pirkšu, tad laikam, ka no Elfas.

Jācer, ka man celiņi neatlīmēsies no visas tās atlodēšanas...

----------


## tornislv

US Stock nozīmē ilgāk, bet cena būs tā pati, 20Ls nav jāmaksā. Man šodien atnāca 02 PCB, divas gabalas, taisīšu šo, eksperimentam.

----------


## tornislv

Runājot par shēmām ar daudz-daudz-daudz detaļām, pilnīgi nagi niez uzcept ŠO:
http://www.uldis.info/paradise3/
un paprovēt saklausīt atšķirību ar AT95 galvu pret stock viena opiņa RIAA korektoru kādā Luxman vai SONY ampā  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Mmmmmja, daudz ļoti bezjēdzīgi saliktu tranzistoru, pirmajā momentā absolūti nesaprotu fetu Q97, Q98 misiju. Korektori tāpat kā vinils nav mani paņēmuši ne kādreiz, ne tagad, tāpēc nekad neesmu iedziļinājies tajā fiškā, bet spinnim mozgom čuju, ka pasīvajai korekcijai vajadzīgs pastiprinātājs ar zemu (salīdzinoši) izejas pretestību, tad pasīvā korekcija ar to RIIA vai kā viņu tur raksturlīkni un izejas buferis. Šeit pirmais noteikums absolūti neizpildās. Tranzistoru izvēle arī man neizprotama - kāpēc ieejā gāzt paralēli astoņus nemaztrokšņojošus tranzistorus un pie tam katram ~3.5mA kolektora strāva. Hmmm. Bet, nē, ne, es nemaz necenšos atrunāt. Kāpēc nepamēģināt.

----------


## RudeWolf

> US Stock nozīmē ilgāk, bet cena būs tā pati, 20Ls nav jāmaksā. Man šodien atnāca 02 PCB, divas gabalas, taisīšu šo, eksperimentam.


 02 vai O2, kurš ir viens no visvairāk butthurtu un fleimwārus izraisošākajiem pastiprinātājiem visā galvas telefonistu trakonamā?

----------


## Jurkins

> 02 vai O2, kurš ir viens no visvairāk butthurtu un fleimwārus izraisošākajiem pastiprinātājiem visā galvas telefonistu trakonamā?


 Shēmu šim var kaut kur apskatīt, vai tā tiek sargāta rūpīgāk par mūķenes nevainību?

----------


## RudeWolf

Tev, Jurkin gan jau pietiks arī ar īso versiju.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B52Awjeyc5zKMjRlYjlhNGItNGJlNC00ODlmLWIwM2MtNDI4ZWU4YWRjY2Y4/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1

Mazohistiem der palasīties autora logoreju-
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com.es/2011/...phone-amp.html

----------


## JDat

Kaut kā no Jurkina Ampa tēmas tas viss ir nogājis nost.

Ja jau par Vinilu. Pirmā pakāpe kā buferis ar mazu izejas pretestību. Idejiski tas pat kas notiek ar elektreta kapsulu- Tranzistors pie pašas kapsulas (vinilam pie adatas). Tālāk jau atsevišķa kastīte ar pastiprinātājpakāpi, filtru un izejas buferi... Hipotētiski...

Kāda ir spolītes pretestība un induktivitātē tipiskos gadījumos? Nevar izmantot to pašu principu kas pasīvajai elektriskajai ģitātai? Ģitārai tak arī spolīte noņēmējā un pirmā pakāpe ir buferis uz lauķa...

----------


## Jurkins

Veči! Piedodiet, es neko neteikšu. Reliģija ir un paliek reliģija.
p.s. Tas bija domāts par O2...

----------


## Jurkins

Beidz, JDat  :: , mani tikai priecē, ka cilvēkus kaut kas interesē.

----------


## JDat

> Beidz, JDat , mani tikai priecē, ka cilvēkus kaut kas interesē.


 Nu kā. Viena no manām savtīgajām interesēm ir sagaidīt no Jurkina gala versiju shēmai un varbūt kādreiz uzlodēt...

A Vinils... Te prasās atsevišķs topiks...

----------


## RudeWolf

> Veči! Piedodiet, es neko neteikšu. Reliģija ir un paliek reliģija.
> p.s. Tas bija domāts par O2...


 Da tur tak tādam gurķim kā man ir skaidrs, ka nekas tas nav. Standartā laisti opampi un viss.

Joks jau ir tajā, ka šī darinājuma autors diezgan lielam "objektīvistu" baram pašlaik ir Tā Kunga vietā! Ideja ir, ka šis objektīvais pastiprinātājs izmīlējot JEBKURU austiņu pastiprinātāju uz dienvidiem no 1000 dolāriem. Un tas viss ir pamatots ar dažādiem grafikiem un cipariņiem, tāpēc ir patiess. Īstenībā ar to NwAvGuy tur bija baigā epopeja, kurai es sākumā jutu līdzi, bet tad kaut kā pamodos.

----------


## tornislv

Tas pats O2 vien ir. Ja ir vēlme, varu iedāvināt vienu PCB pret simbolisku atlīdzību (pudele rioja vai saperavi, piemēram), un paši uzlodējat!  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Nekārdini, pagān'! Vēl uzlodēšu, iepatiksies un ko tad?

----------


## tornislv

Nu tad neko. Klausīsies o2  ::  un piedalīsies Holy War par šo tēmu kā neofīts.  ::  Es tieši tāpēc gribu uzlodēt, lai dzirdētu, kāds tad ir Tas Svētais Ausu Grāls  ::

----------


## osscar

man atkal ienācās šāds stepped ledder pocis - tipa tikai divas pretestības signāla ceļā nevis visas virknē. + no UK alumīnija 40mm kloķis, kur likšu vēl nezinu , bet ir idejas  ::  jums ar tādus vajag saviem ausu stiprekļiem, citādi neskanēs  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Tādu jau var kādā glaunā pirmspastiprinātājā ielikt.

Bet vispār, ja es arī ņemšu to O2 plati, tad ne ātrāk kā, kad pats izdzirdēšu, kā tā ietaise skan. Man jau viens sprāgonis te stāv, ko vajag dabūt pie dzīvības. Negribās pamest pusratā.

----------


## Zigis

Svētais Grāls ir prasts un garlaicīgs,vismaz ar oriģinālajiem opiem. Kaut gan ar pamatīgu jaudas rezervi.
 Kad pirmajā pozīcijā iespraudu OPA2107 vismaz kāda garša parādījās. Turklāt man ar manām 300 omu HD580 ausīm tie dubultie buferi izejā galīgi nav vajadzīgi. Lielākoties man pietiek ar gain 1.
Rezultātā man tagad ir verķis ar debilāko iespējamo konfigurāciju - "unity gain" amps/kondiķis/pocis/paralēli dubultais buferis(kas nav nepieciešams)

Tas O2 mani īstenībā piesaistīja ar barošanas daļu - viena tinuma trafs un īsts divpolārais baroklis. Skaisti - var iznest trafu atsevišķi un lietot parastu 5.5/2.5 štekeri.
Dēļ štekera viss sākās, pēc tam kaut kā nemanot nonācu masu psihozes ietekmē ::

----------


## RudeWolf

> Svētais Grāls ir prasts un garlaicīgs[...]


 Manu šaubu esence.

----------


## Zigis

A vispār es jau kopš kadas nedēļas sūtu dillēs visus pūristus un lineāristus, vismaz ausu ziņā.

Uztaisīju vienam francūzim uz pasūtījumu parastu CMoy (nu varbūt ne pavisam prastu, smukā al. Hammonda kastītē, ar smukiem panelīšiem, 2x9V bat, iebūvēts lādētājs RCA+3.5 ieejas) ar opciju - regulējamu bass būstu, otrs pocis uz paneļa blakus skaļumam. Regulē pavisam nedaudz un pašā apakšā.
Tagad bez šitās fīčas vairs nav iespējams klausīties, jātaisa priekš sevis arī.
 Teorija jau arī tam apakšā ir - dzīvajā klausoties daļu ZF enerģijas uzņemam ar visu ķermeni, klausoties uz ausīm tas izpaliek, vismaz daļēji jākompensē kvantitatīvi.

Iepriekš, dēļ slinkuma, nekad tādu regulējamu nebiju taisījis. Tam pašam O2 zem plates RC piemetu, sākumā it kā patika, bet drīz tomer apnika. Mazliet bubina, kā uz kuru mūziku. Bet gludais arī vairs nepatīk. Patiesība ir kaut kur pa vidu. Ar poci tai patiesībai tagad var pietuvoties tuvāk.
Man tā sistēma ar nelielu rezervi - pēc manas gaumes klausos ar basa ručku kaut kur 10-11, atkarībā no ieraksta, tā ka ir rezerve plānākam ierakstam vai ausīm, vai arī dulnākam klausītājam.

----------


## Zigis

> man atkal ienācās šāds stepped ledder pocis - tipa tikai divas pretestības signāla ceļā nevis visas virknē. + no UK alumīnija 40mm kloķis, kur likšu vēl nezinu , bet ir idejas  jums ar tādus vajag saviem ausu stiprekļiem, citādi neskanēs  3667


 A Tev jau viens šitāds smukā melnā kastītē nebija?

----------


## osscar

tas bija ala uz smd + series type - kad visi rezistori virknē - 2 sekcijas , kā parasts pocis . šis ir ladder - 4 sekcijas.

----------


## Jurkins

Kādu laiku atpakaļ ienācās depletion mode mosfeti DN2530 (no kuriem divus izbliezu ar kā izrādās nesazemētu lodāmuru. Starp citu, pirmo reizi dzīvē šādā veidā izbliezu kaut ko :: ). Tagad spēlējos ar savu marasmātiķa  ::  barokli

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/tranzistoru_kapseta/orig/1345494262.jpg

Forša lieta tie deplešini. Tagad gaidu DN2540 TO220 korpusā.

----------


## Jurkins

Pamazām kaut kas notiekās ar manu "HOLY GRAIL" (osscar tā nosauca  :: ). Laikam beidzot shēma būs izlaizīta (bet kas zin  :: ), tagad kulturāla plate dienas kārtībā. Vēlāk nobildēšu savu "čupu"  ::  (pašreiz sieva ir no3,14zģījusi man fotoaparātu). Uz 7,5 omu aktīvas slodzes (2x25W rezistori uz radiatora paralēli saslēgti) izskatās šādi. Starp citu, kas ir noticis ar bildez.lv? 

http://failiem.lv/u/taatwoi&grid=1

----------


## osscar

izskatās labi, tikai tas 50 hz bumps tāds pa liels , jeb domā tā mērījumu kļūda ? tipa nav savieojumi labi gnd, vai navodkas ..

----------


## Jurkins

Tas 50Hz ir visticamāk navodkas uz vadiem, jo (vainīgs, vainīgs  :: ) neesmu īsti sakārtojis mērījumu daļu, nav ne laika, ne arī šobrīd normāla skaņaskarte nav primārais mērķis. Tumbā 50Hz fona nav vispār, kaut ko var dzirdēt tikai tad, ja piebāž ausi pie pīkstuļa, bet tie nav 50 Hz.

Nu ja, aizmirsu piebilst, ka morādītā mierstrāva pie bildēm ir uz katru pāri, un pāri ir 4, tā kā brīnumi jau nenotiek, bet tomēr tā nav A klase, bet AB klases bezsaitnieks. Redzams, ka 4x160 vai 4x300 baigi lielās atšķirības nav pēc mērījumiem. Kad devaiss pieņems cilvēcīgu formu, tad varēs novērtēt skanējumu, un tad jau redzēs.

Jāsaka tā - mikrokaps rāda kropļus 0.003%, reāli ir par kārtu vairāk. BET! Neviena detaļa nav pielasīta. Nu tā ir mana filozofija - shēmai ir labi jāstrādā ar nepielasītām detaļām. Tas ir nākamais solis. Un pats, pats beidzamais ir sildītie vadi un audiorūnu lasīšana pilnmēness naktī pie kamīna ar kailu blondīni :: .

p.s. Un kas ir noticis ar bildez.lv?

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu laikam jau, ka bildez ir zināmu apstākļu dēļ atņirgušies. Laikam slavenu esejistu darbu skanus kāds nošārējis.

Smuki rezultāti. Man tādus nekad neiegūt tikai tādēļ, ka skaņas karte ir kuce un baisi fonē. Labāku/citu nav lustes gādāt.

Es drīzumā domāju arī pabeigt to maģisko O2, par ko pirmīt runājām. Būs jāiedod kādam notestēt.

----------


## Jurkins

> Nu laikam jau, ka bildez ir zināmu apstākļu dēļ atņirgušies. Laikam slavenu esejistu darbu skanus kāds nošārējis.


 Premjera (prezidenta) padomnieces (...) kailfoto? :: 
Skaņaskarte man ir briesmīga, pie tam ražotāja draiveru nav, jāizlīdzās ar kX.

----------


## Jurkins

http://failiem.lv/viewer.php?i=rbzpztr&n=IMG_8654.JPG

Mana "čupa"  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Šajā bildē ir precīzi attēlotas bailes par mana rakstāmgalda nākotni. Man jau tagad ir grūti paiet garām kaut kādiem rezistoru komplektu piedāvājumiem. No pirkuma parasti attur doma, ka ja nu tur nebūs tāda vērtība, ko man kādreiz var ievajadzēties.

Tā tik turēt Jurkin! Vari jau mani droši ieskaitīt plašu pircējos.

----------


## Jurkins

Ar tiem rezistoru komplekiem ir tā, ka ķīnīzeru ir pietiekoši lēti, lai nevajadzīgos iemestu kaut kur tālu "čūskās". Kaut ko konstruējot es nomināliem pieeju diezgan brīvi, lieku paralēli vai virknē, ja vajag. Protams, ja ar elektroniku nodarbojas tā kā piem. osscar, tad jēdzīgāk ir nopirkt tos nominālus, kurus vajag, tik cik vajag un normālus. Bildē var redzēt mazos disku kondensatoriņus - vissuperlētākie ķīnieši, bet maketiem pilnīgi pietiek.

p.s. un, ja forumos es redzu pastūža shēmu uz dažiem traņiem, kur rezistori ir ar nomināliem 3.31k u.t.t., tad saku, ka shēmas autors ir pidars.

----------


## normundss

> audiorūnu lasīšana pilnmēness naktī pie kamīna ar kailu blondīni.


 Hā! Gan jau nonāksi arī pie tā. Reku mana kūli uztjūnētā audiosistēma.  ::  ::  ::  Sildītie vadi atpūšas!

----------


## Jurkins

Man nav tik lielas istabas, lai tādas trepes ieliktu  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāpēc pīkstuļi nav ausu augstumā???

Man, Normund, iespējams, divi austiņu stiprekļi nākamnedēļ noapaļosies. Varēsim kaut kad samērīties.

----------


## osscar

Laba sistēma  ::  

skatos OB twīkus esi metis pie malas ? + siena apstrādāta ar skaņas apēdēju  ::  
p.s. man ar ričuks pie sienas tagad bojā skatu pie audio sistēmas ,  būs jāsaņemas aizvest uz laukiem - sezona cauri...
labis uztjūnēta sistēma, man gan te sievietēm parasti problēma ieslēgt audiosistēmu - tipa lai paklausītos mūziku jāieslēdz 5 aparāti , tikai jūk kuri  ::  

Nu tev baigais makets jurkin  ::  man kaut kā nesanāk maketi - vieglāk prastu pcb ar flomīti uzzīmēt  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Nu tev baigais makets jurkin  man kaut kā nesanāk maketi - vieglāk prastu pcb ar flomīti uzzīmēt


 Nu es jau būtu nošāvies :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , ja šitam būtu plates kodinājis.

----------


## osscar

nu skaidrs, ka tu tur baigi eksperimentē, mani visu ko - tad jau plate neder .

----------


## Jurkins

Nevaru likties mierā. Pamianīju sprieguma pastūzi. Arī bez saites.


Amplitūda 18V, slodze 7,5 omi, aktīva.



Pie lielākām amplitūdām kaut kas sāk parādīties. Strādāsim tālāk.





Šitā izskatās max iespējamā amplitūda. Baroklis pašvaks. 200W 2x35V tors un 20000uF plecā. Vajadzētu kādus 2x45...50V.

----------


## Jurkins

Tā, izlēmu, ka tomēr vajag aizsardzību pret īso. Visu nedēļu maketēju, kamēr izvēlējos (nozagu :: ) no Suhova.
http://www.vegalab.ru/img/pwramp/ageev2/pic004.gif
No šitā sverhļiņejņika. Strādā perfekti. Varu rekomendēt.

----------


## tornislv

ko sprauž pie tā XP1 ?
un vispār - pret īso ta pret īso, bet kas notiek pie vienkārši liela un īsa impulsa ieejā?

----------


## Jurkins

Šitā ir trigertipa aizsardzība. Tas nozīmē, ka gadījumā, ja izejā ir īsais, draiverim noņem barošanu un viss apstājas. Pie xp1 ir NO podziņa, kuru nospiežot, aizsardzība izslēdzas, ja viss ir kārtībā, ja nē, tad process atkārtojas. Tāpēc tur ir tas kondensators, tiristora analoga tiek aizvērts ar īsu impulsiņu, un, ja izejā problēma nav novērsta, tad tiristors atsitas atkal vaļā. Ja būtu tikai poga, tad ...uguns bumba un dūmi. Piemeklējot atbilstošus R114 un R117, dabū to, ka pat pie maksimālā signāla izejā un normālas slodzes, aizsardzība nenostrādā, un arī, ja barošanas spriegums ir cits, tad ir jāpiemeklē. Netrigera aizsardzības man nepatīk, jo ir diezgan kaprīzas un bieži vien nepasargā no šaizes - izejnieki vnk pārkarst. Un vēl R115C50 ķēdes uzdevums ir pasargāt no nostrādāšanas nelaikā.

----------


## AndrisZ

> kas notiek pie vienkārši liela un īsa impulsa ieejā?


 Gala tranzistoru emiteru ķēdes pretestības jāizvēlas pietiekami mazas lai nekas nenotiktu. Man tik nepatīk, ka pie mazākā īsslēguma ir klusums. Vairā patīk aizardzības shēmas ar strāvas ierobežošanu. Dzirksteles nošķīst, bet muzička turpina skanēt. Pie tam noīsināta pastiprinātāja patērētā strāva ir mazāka kā tam normāli darbojoties.
XP1- laikam poga "sbross"  ::

----------


## Jurkins

AndrisZ, piekrītu - diskotēkai vai pirčāka tusonam neder, jo dzirksteles nešķist un ir klusums. Bet mājās es tomēr izvēlos trigeraizsardzību.

----------


## AndrisZ

Katrai jau savi plusi un mīnusi. Vienīgi mājās to īso grūti panākt. Bet jebkurā gadījumā kaut kādai aizsardzībai gala pakāpē ir jābūt, citādi "ugunsbumba" agri vai vēlu garantēta arī bez īsslēguma izejā. Dažreiz pat nevar saprast no kā.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja strāvas aizsardzību, tad jātaisa ar "lauzto raksturlīkni" un vēl ļoti prātīgi jāskatās uz to, lai izeja no aizsardzības režīma būtu aperiodiska.

----------


## AndrisZ

> lai izeja no aizsardzības režīma būtu aperiodiska


 Sorry, bet nesapratu.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Neprotu izteikties  ::  laikam. Sen atpakaļ es nonācu pie secinājuma, ka U101 gali īsā dēļ izdeg tāpēc, ka brīdī, kad ieejas signāls samazinās (katru pusperiodu) un aizsardzības tranis veras ciet, notiek ierosināšanās pietiekoši augstā frekvencē. Īsi sakot izejas un aizsardzības traņi izveido ģeneratoru, un aiziet pie tēviem. Tagad esmu mēģinājis mikrokapā to procesu pasimulēt, un, tiešām, brīdis, kad aizsardzības tranis veras ciet, izskatās ļoti nesmuki.  U101 toreiz izdevās pznākt zināmu uzlabojumu šuntājot aizsardzības traņu KB ar dažiem desmitiem pF, bet tas nestrādāja īpaši labi. Palika pusratā tā lieta gan ipraktiski, gan teorijas ziņā.

Un vēl viena lieta - netrigera aizsardzības ietekme sākas diezgan ilgi pirms īstās nostrādāšanas.

----------


## JDat

Atvainojos par nezināšanu, bet tik un tā ir divi jautājumi:
1) Nesapratu Suhova aizsardzību. Baigi monstroza shēma. Man to hujagas un tad varbūt sapratīšu. Tātad: Kas slikts klasiskai bāzes strāvas ierobežošanai? Būtu pie rokas shēmiņa, iemstu kā piemēru. Ideja klasiska. Mēram sprieguma pritumu uz gala tranzistora emitera pretestības. Ja paliels tad ierobežojam strāvu draiverī vai gala pakāpē un tā samazinam strāvu caur tranzistoriem.

2) Kā uz osciļa (vai simulācijā) izskatās clippings tavam Le Monstre pastiprinātājam.

2.5) Savulaik iemetu itkā prastu shēmu. JBL PRO EON. 5. lpp pastiprinātājs. 6. lpp barošana+stratup. Nekas īpašs, bet kolēģim patīk tā shēma. Nesapratu ninsēs, bet viena no pamatdomām tāda, ka neļauj draivertranzistoriem aiziet piesātinājumā. Tai skaitā kaut kāda figņa ar dprieguma dubultošanu un barošanu ampa pakāpēs. Varbūt esmu kaut ko aizmirsis, palaidis garām, bet... Kā ir ar piesātinājumu traņiem tavā Le Monstre un kā ar to tiec galā?

Nu kaut kā tā pēc alus iedzeršanas mēginu  uzjautāt. Varbūt ne pa tēmu, bet...

----------


## Isegrim

Pirms gadiem 20 nopirku vienu SONY _endštūfi_. Izejā ar relejiem komutējās 2 pāri skaļruņu, + vēl tilta režīms. Tā ar ne reizi aizsardzība nenostrādāja mūzikas atskaņošanas režīmā (ar mazāk par 4 omiem neslogoju). Bet _noprovēt_ tomēr gribējās, uz ko tā spējīga. Iespraudu skaļruņa _klemmēs_ pinceti. Ieslēdzu - nekas nenotiek. Relejs i nemēģina klikšķēt. Tik uz paneļa līdz šim neredzēta sarkana LED mirkšķina. Izvilku pinceti - joprojām klusums. Izslēdzu no tīkla uz pāris sekundēm, ieslēdzu - O.K., skan. Es atkal pinceti - relejs atlaiž, LED mirkšķina un viss kā iepriekš - neizslēgsi, neaizies. Beidzot izdevās to aizsardzību nodarbināt rupji - strauji slēgājot izeju komutatoru pa visām pozīcijām. _Šēmu_ tad pat nemēģināju meklēt, pētīt un analizēt. Tagad grūti pieņemt, ka minētais brends tā _nokodies_, ka visādus sūda _gadžetus_ taisa, ne vairs labus ES sērijas rīkus.

----------


## Jurkins

JDat, vakarā centīšos atbildēt izsmeļoši. Bet ātri par krituma mērīšanu. Pieņemsim, ka ierobežojam strāvu uz 3A (no pirksta, nekāda sakara ar realitāti). Isais izejā, uz traņa 35...40...45...50 volti (visa barošana) un 3 ampēri. Tāpēc vajag ar lauzto raksturlīkni. Selfa grāmatā, šķiet, šitais lieliski ir aprakstīts.

----------


## JDat

Vēl viens jautājums. Uz sitienu neatradu lielajā postu kaudzē. Cik traņi "paralēli" ir izejas plecā. Kā ir ar darbināšanu, ja slodze 1-2 omi? Tavējais amps pavilks tādu vardarbību? Vai baroklis pavilks, tas cits, pagaidām neaktuāls, jautājums.

Varētu linku vai failiņu Selfa grāmatai?

----------


## Jurkins

Vot ar to Selfa grāmatiņu ir problēma. Biju viņu kaut kur novilcis, bet, lielos vilcienos, neatradu tur nekā īpaši inovatīva (nepatīk man šis vārds), un ir viņa man kaut kur vēstures mēslainē. Vēlāk pameklēšu, bet mož osscar varētu palīdzēt ātrāk, viņam patīk grāmatiņas  :: . Traņus paralēli var salikt tik cik vajag. Man ir samaketēti divi varianti, kuri atšķiras nedaudz ar temperatūras kompensācijas ķēdēm. Vienam galā ir 4 pāri, otram 2. Mana shēma gan ir ar kropļu kompensāciju, kas zināmā mērā varēru radīt problēmas ampam ar atgriezenisko saiti. Varbūt arī ne. Neesmu pamēģinājis. Kāpēc varētu radīt? Tāpēc, ka jebkura kropļu kompensācija ienes AFR kaut kādas izmaiņas, tāpēc, iespējams, ar atgriezenisko saiti varētu vajadzēt mainīt korekcijas ķēdes vai kaut ko papildus pakoriģēt. 
Par draivera nepiesātināšanu. Jā, Tevis ieliktajā shēmā ir viens pret viens ar "līčampu", ko, šķiet, osscar ir uzbūvējis un mēs ar Kaspichu kritizējām  :: .  Q9 un Q19 traņi taisa "miksto klipu". Šis variants gan labāk derētu kaut kādiem ģitāristu ampiem, jo ietekme (negatīva) sākas krietni pirms klipa tuvošanās. Vispār ar šo problēmu cīnās dažādi, atkarībā no shēmas topolooģijas. Izplatīts variants ir ar divām diodēm. Par piemēru varētu minēt Ņikitina ampu no vegalaba, sorry, linku, ja vajag, vēlāk kaut kad varu sameklēt. Bet piesātināšanās problēma laikam tomēr ir vairāk ampiem ar saiti (žēl, Kaspicha nav, viņš varētu labāk pastāstīt, man pietrūkst daudz, daudz no teorijas). Redzi, pie klipa saite redz, ka ir auzas - izejas signāls atšķiras no ieejas un mauc vaļā uz pilnu klapi. Bet ir topoloģijas, kuras lieliski tiek galā ar šo problēmu bez papildus elementiem. Pameklēšu pa savām čūskām, man bija (ir kastē) maketi un arī mikrokapa simulācijas, ja interesē. Mana shēma ir bezsaitnieks, tāpēc ar klipu nav nekādu problēmu. Kaut kad vēlāk ielikšu bildi no osciļa.

----------


## Jurkins

> Pirms gadiem 20 nopirku vienu SONY _endštūfi_.


 Lūk! Aizsardzībai nekad nav jānostrādā, ja darbini ierīci štatnajā režīmā. Tā kā releja tipa aizsardzība nekādas neērtības nerada. Parastā aizsardzība nostrādājot toties reāli rada nepārtrauktus pārejas procesus, kuri var beigties letāli izejas traņiem.
p.s. tāpēc maza fīča ir maza podziņa kaut kur blakus klemmēm, ar kuru var noresetēt aizsardzību, ja nu ir gadījies (alus iespaidā, piemēram) uzmest klemmēm stellatslēgu.

tfu, ne releja, bet trigera

----------


## tornislv

ja iegūglē, tad visu ko var atrast:
http://www.filecrop.com/Audio-Power-...glas-Self.html

Par teoriju - esmu redzējis shēmas, kas uz ļoooti ātriem opiņiem provē mērīt izejas-ieejas signāla formas atšķirības un paralēli arī apstrādā datus par strāvu izejā. Tomēr parasti šīs shēmas paredzētas crowbar tipa aizsardzībām barošanas ķēdēs, jo releji ir par lēnu.

----------


## Jurkins

> Par teoriju - esmu redzējis shēmas, kas uz ļoooti ātriem opiņiem provē mērīt izejas-ieejas signāla formas atšķirības un paralēli arī apstrādā datus par strāvu izejā. Tomēr parasti šīs shēmas paredzētas crowbar tipa aizsardzībām barošanas ķēdēs, jo releji ir par lēnu.


 Ir visvisāda labas lietas izdomātas. Vienīgais trūkums - tās ir sarežģitas. Ir nedaudz vienkāršākas pa barošanas ķēdēm. Ļoti labi strādā Androņņikova (Lynx) pastūža shēma. Bļin, nevar atrast īsto linku.  :: 

Hmmm... nevaru tajā Selfa grāmatā atrast par aizsardzību. Velns, kaut kādā grāmatā toč bija, un angļu mēlē. Bet kurā....

----------


## Jurkins

Lūk, JDat, shēma un klips. Šo shēmu esmu lodējis, varbūt pat VĒL AIZVIEN ir čūskās (kastē).Dzīvē ir tieši tā kā simulatorā.

----------


## Ar4

Varbūt Bob Cordell grāmatu domāji bgaudioclub.org/uploads/docs/AudioAmplifiers.pdf Tiesa, tur daudz par to tēmu nav.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, Kordeils arī nebija.
Šitajā http://www.sg-acoustics.ch/analogue_...n_comments.pdf Selfa grāmatā nedaudz ir, bet bija kaut kur advansētāks izklāsts.

Ai, nē, ne tas links. Grāmata saucas Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook_ 5th Ed. Bet nav īsti tas, ko domāju.

----------


## Jurkins

Klips, attiecīgi  - bez slodzes un 7,5 omi aktīvā R, lielā iedaļa 20V.

----------


## osscar

smuks, simetrisks, vēl tik vajag to "mīksto" klipingu, lai negriež ar nazi

----------


## Jurkins

Nevajag mīksto klipingu. Mīkstā klipinga ķēdes ietekme sākas krietni agrāk kā uz osciļa var redzēt. Kam tas ir vajadzīgs? Ja Tu mūziku klipā klausīsies, Tev būs vienalga THD 10% vai 50% :: . Vajag pastūzi ar pietiekamu rezervi.
Ir doma "nozagt" un pamaketēt no sverhļiņejņika vēl vienu mezglu - ierobežotāju. Varbūt tas ir pats pareizākais ceļs - ierobežot signālu ieejā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, es arī vienmēr izvēlētos _hedrūmu_ mīkstā klipa vietā. Un šajā gadījumā klips izskatās ļoti tīri, nav nekādas _lipšanas_ un zvanīšanas.

----------


## tornislv

IMHO mājas vajadzībām, "in controlled environment" headroom ir svarīgāks par mīksto klipingu. Lūk, soho semipro tehnikai, kur jūzeris pirtī pēc trešā mēriņa ar tekstu "pacani, prikolījaties, cik skaļi skan" pielien pie pogām, tur gan...

----------


## Jurkins

Tieši tā arī ir. Klips ir tāds nonsenss... ārkārtas situācija. 
Starp citu, par ietekmi. Simulators. Sprieguma pastūzis barojas no +-55, gals no+-45. Divas bildes. Pirmajā nav diožu no sprieguma past. izejas uz gala barošanu, otrajā ir.
Tas gan varbūt nav tik daudz klipingam.

Reālajā dzīvē ir tieši tāpat. 3. harmonika uzšaujas, ka bail. Nezinu, vai tas ir visādām past. topoloģijām.

edit: Darbā fiksi rakstīju un muļķības uzrakstīju. Tas vistiešākajā veidā attiecas uz klipingu.

----------


## osscar

nu es nedomāju tās shēmas, kad diodes jau sāk mīkstināt klipu un tad protams, ka jau laicīgi ceļas THD - krietni pirms klipa. cik skatījos Slona shēmās arī tas soft klipings tiek organizēts tā lai galinieki nepiesātinās pirmie. bet nezinu kā tur izskatās THD vs Power...

----------


## Jurkins

Galenieki var piesātināties pirmie, tad, ja ir divi barošanas spriegumi, citādi nekādīgi, jo galeniekiem padotais signāls vienmēr būs mazāks par barošanu. Ja ir divi spriegumi, tad tieši tās diodes, par kurām es rakstu, nodrošina galenieku nepiesātināšanos. Nu jā, it kā jau vajag vēl divas diodes, bet var iztikt ar divām. Pastūzis ar saiti to varbūt arī tik ļoti nejūt. Tagad atradu tumbočkā BAV21 - realitātē 3. harmonika neparādās, bet simulators saka, ka tomēr parādās. Tas nav nekāds brīnums, jo makets dod THD par kārtu lielāku.
Pastūzim ar vienu barošanu šaize ietājas ne galeniekos. Bet tomēr es sāku uzskatīt, ka labākais variants ir ierobežot ieejas signālu.

----------


## Jurkins

Kā saka - kas lēni nāk, tas labi nāk. Saprotu jau, ka esmu baigais bremze  :: 
Bet nu ir uztapusi pēdējā sprieguma pastiprinātāja versija. Bez kopējās atgriezeniskās saites. Nav uz speciālas plates, bet uz ķīniešu FR4 maketplates tādā izskatā, kā varētu būt uz PCB (starp citu, baigi labās, 10 gab., 9x15cm maksā 18 USD, laukumiņi nelec nost, līdzko pieskaries ar lodāmuru.) Droši vien radīsies arī PCB, pamazām top, izmērs tas pats, bet izvietojums nedaudz pamainās. Iespējams,ka daļa rezistoru un tranzistoru reiz būs SMD.

Nu un šeit 1 KHz. Uzreiz atzīšos, ka skaņas karti vēl neesmu nopircis. Grūti izvēlēties, lietotas īpaši av piedāvājumā, un vispār citas lietas pašreiz mēdz būt svarīgākas.

Pa taisno no izejas ieejā ar lēto Argusa vadu, nekādas audiopederastijas  :: 

No pīķa līdz pīķim 40V

No pīķa līdz pīķim 85V

Un šeit no pīķa līdz pīķim 85V un slodze 0.15uF.
Izeja sprieguma pastūzim ir "pastiprināta", varētu iztikt arī bez tā, un likt uz vienas PCB ar jaudas galu ar kļūdu korekciju, bet pagaidām šitā.
Nu ja, piebildīšu, ka, kā parasti, neviens tranzistors nav atlasīts pēc kaut kā, no kastes platē iekšā. Tātad, acīmredzot, vēl ir, kur augt. Rezistori - ķīniešu no kitiem, kondensatori, keramiskie - ķīniešu, no kita, 4 wimas un pārējie plēvinieki - second hand "no tumbočkas", elektrolīti - vislētākie no Argusa, tranzistori KSA992 un KSC1845 no "mauzera". Žēl, ka nevar dabūt ar īsto burtu - augstāko betu. Bet nu tā ir zināma problēma, drīz vairs vispār neko diskrētu nopirkt nevarēs. Plānos ir pārlikt šo shēmiņu (kur iespējams) uz dubultajiem BC847, BC857, bet tas vēl ir priekšā.
Jā, un tukšajā stūrī kreisajā pusē būs servo, pašlaik lodēju iekšā. Bez servo īpaši neiztikt pie Ku~30dB, variants Ku~18dB var bez servo, bet tur konkrēti jāpiestrādā.

----------


## tornislv

Man jau patīk Tava pieeja. Kad tiksi līdz fināla variantam, jāpiemeklē smukākas detaļas, jāuzmargo PCB no srakana tekstolīta ar sikskrīnu un zeltītiem caumuriem un būs sūrais haiends.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kas tas otrs pa tādu pašu eksemplāru tālāk? Nedomāju, ka stereopastiprinātājam abus kanālus atsevišķi maketē.

----------


## Zigis

> Man jau patīk Tava pieeja. Kad tiksi līdz fināla variantam, jāpiemeklē smukākas detaļas, jāuzmargo PCB no srakana tekstolīta ar sikskrīnu un zeltītiem caumuriem un būs sūrais haiends.


 Nē, nē, sarkanā ir vienkārši ķīniešu veiksmes krāsa, ebaja krutkās populāri.
 Kruta tagad skaitās melnās (kā jau visur), zelta caurumi protams. Vienu šitādu lodēju, murgs, acis raibas metas, par lēto zaļo tomēr nekas nav labāks.

----------


## Isegrim

> Vienu šitādu lodēju, murgs, acis raibas metas.


 Pirms 20 un vairāk gadiem ar AON-ismu nodarbojāmies (arhaiska konstrukcija ar Z80). Dzeltenais sovjetu stikla tekstolīts, alvoti celiņi abās pusēs, metalizēti caurumi. Bet otru plati tajā dienā lodēt negribējās, acis patiešām  raibas.  ::

----------


## osscar

nu smuki un alus ar pareizais  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Kas tas otrs pa tādu pašu eksemplāru tālāk? Nedomāju, ka stereopastiprinātājam abus kanālus atsevišķi maketē.


 Īstenībā pilotprojekts ( :: ) ir gatavs pastūzis šādā tehnoloģijā. Tāpēc ir abi kanāli. Tagad gaidu 100V elektrolītus (barošana ir +-55, aiz tilta ap 85) šo baroklim, galeniekam izvietojums ir par 90% izštukots, bet vēl nav uzsākts.

Ja kaut ko tirgot audiorastiem, tad viennozīmīgi melnais tekstolīts ar zelta caurumiem  :: , bet strādāšanai šitas zaļais ir baigi labais.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es jau aizvakar biju ielūrējis šajā topikā un nodomāju, vai tik kādu bezkaunību neieķēzīt, ka pēdējam ierakstam baigi sens cipars! Kā izrādās Kapsēta nevaid mirusi!

Nu forši, ko lai saka. Tādus spektrus reti nākas ieraudzīt pat aizjūras austiņu pastūžos. Es šogad domāju uzbūvēt sev pirmos skaļruņus un arī jaudas pastiprinātāju ~100W diapazonā, kas zina, ja Kapsēta uz to brīdi būs muļķudrošajā stadijā, tad varētu to uzbliezt.

P.S. Plates vizuālais noformējums nav joka lieta, ko var vienā momentā pie tējas izprātot! Tam ir jābūt pilnīgā harmonijā ar pārējo sistēmas noformējumu! Sarkans noteikti ir garām, jo uzreiz atsit Ķīnu un ir jābūt baisam orientālistam, lai atrādot draugiem pastūža iekšas teiktu- "izskatās gluži kā brīnišķīga Honkongas laterna, ne?" Sarkanas plates var piestāvēt tikai koka korpusam un stiprekļus parasti no koka neviens netaisa. Ja korpuss ir melns, kas parasti ir visdrošākais risinājums, tad plates var taisīt melnas. Ja sudrabots- tad baltas. Tiesa, visaugstākā pilotāža būs tiem, kas nekādas plates neizmantos un taisīs point-tu-point. Visi zina, ka point-tu-point piestāv visam!

----------


## Jurkins

::  Šito uztaisīt point-to-point uztaisīt varen seksīgi. Super-haiends varētu būt point-to-point ar SMD detaļām  :: 

Austiņu pastūžos var dabūt ne tādus spektrus vien. Vari paskatīties vegalabā lielotāja SAPR tēmas. Kaut kā tā ir sanācis, ka mēs vienlaicīgi apspēlējam vienu un to pašu pamata topoloģiju. Kad viņš ierakstīja pirmo tēmu  (no sērijas), man kādu mēnesi jau bija sekss ar praktiski 1:1 shēmu uz maketa. nu un viņš, cik sapratu, arī apmēram tikpat bija ņēmies. Ja šos risinājumus pārceltu uz ausīm, varētu sanākt labi. Tagad viņš ir ķēries bišķi pie citas lietas, bet arī baigi interesantie rezultāti.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, uzmetīšu aci tam SAPR'am.

P.S. Šodienas domugrauds- TO-92 tranzistori uz olām atstāj ļoti neizteiktus kvadrātveida nospiedumus. Secinājums- olu krāsošanā labāk izmantot SMD detaļas.

Priecīgas visiem!

----------


## Jurkins

Varbūt vajag ar visu plati vārīt ( ķīniešu sarkano)  :: .

----------


## osscar

nu es ar varētu vienu salodēt, tīri lai atbalstītu LV izgudrotājus, ja vien jurkins dalīsies shēmā  ::  man vienīgi nez vai tik jaudīgu vajag - kā reiz ir 2 trafi bez darba - viens liekas ar 2 x35V AC pēc taisngrieža - otrs ar biku vairāk - ap 40V. varētu uzcept.

----------


## tornislv

Es labprāt nopirktu gatavajam produktam PCB, kādiem 6 kanāliem, lai salīdzinātu ar Holtonu un Goldmundu. Uz ausi. Es spektrus un notis lasīt nemāku, tikai sēnes un pudeles  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Te nav runa par jaudu. Gan simulatorā, gan praktiski esmu pārliecinājies, ka, ja man vajag izejā 10V amplitūdu, tad ņemam barošanu +-60 un iegūstam labāku rezultātu nekā ar +-15 vai +-25  :: . Bet nav nekādu problēmu šo shēmu darbināt ar piem +-25, var pat nedaudz vienkāršot pie šādiem spriegumiem. Es jau ar izvirtībām nodarbojos - ar šunta barokli, katram kanālam savu. Galenieks vēl jāpamoka - ar kļudu korekciju, it kā iet, bet kaut kas šķiet vēl ne tā.
Shēmu zem pūra neturēšu, kad būs gatava, ja kādam būs vēlme. 
Osscar, Tevi nav pavilcis Milleniums. Es sen uz viņu skatos un neticu tiem parametriem. Vienu brīdi jau nagi niezēja taisīt, bet tā kā esmu haotisks un pašam savu ideju pietiek, tad nu i viss gaisā karājas.

----------


## osscar

atceros to mleniumu, bet kaut kā nejūtu vajadzību pašlaik pēc vēl viena pastūža + naudiņas jau ar vajag tam diezgan padaudz...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, ja taisa tieši kā netā (Tu tā dari  :: ), tad taisnība. Es uz šo skatos ar aizdomām. Ar vnk emitera atkārtotāju B klasē izejā un bez saites dabūt 0.018% - nekad neticēšu (vot tāpēc velniņš urda pārbaudīt). Es te čakarējos ar kļūdu korekcijas ķēdēm un tad kaut ko uz to pusi var dabūt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es arī vienreiz acis metu uz to Milleniumu, atceros, ka arī puse Vegalaba par to stiprekli burbuļoja- pamatā par to, vai tādus ciparus var no šīs topoloģijas izdabūt ārā. Shēma pati par sevi ļoti līdzīga tam austiņu stipreklim, ko uzbūvēju (uztaisīt topiku tam šeit elfā?).

Bet tā kā roka ir iesista lodēšanā, tad kāpēc gan neuzbūvēt Kapsētu? Viens, ka tas ir latviešu dizains, bet neba tāpēc es to būvētu- beigu beigās tak pastāv liela iespēja, ka tas būs arī sasodīti labs pastiprinātājs!

----------


## Jurkins

Iemet, iemet to topiku par savu ausu pastūzi citādi te viss ir galīgi pamiris.
Redz man zem tās "kapsētas" ir vesels lērums ar risinājumiem. Sākās šitā tēma ar pavisam citu shēmu, bet salodējot to uz maketa, radās pavisam cita ideja. Un tā reizes piecas  :: . īstenībā jau tie iepriekšējie varianti nav pavisam vēstures mēslainē, bet nu šis pēdējais beidzot ir apguvis puslīdz saprotamas aprises. Doma tāda - šis sprieguma pastūzis un galā vai nu AB ar kļūdu korekciju uz mosfetiem (IRF), diemžēl nesanāk pagaidām izdomāt pēc tās topoloģijas stabilu shēmu uz bipolārajiem vai audiolaterāļiem. Vai arī A klase vienalga uz kādiem devaisiem pēc vienas un tās pašas topoloģijas. Protams ne jau +-50 barošanu, lai gan, ja vajag, tad lielus dzelžus un nekādu problēmu. 
Bet nu ir skaidrs, ka, ja kāds izsaka vēlēšanos uzlodēt, tad jāpieķeras nopietnāk pie PCB.

----------


## tornislv

Mosfeti - tie paši vecajam Holtonam derīgie 9240? Mani ļoti interesē, jo man iepirkās Holtonam pa 50 gabali katras polaritātes, tagad ir salikti pēc parametriem, bet nav kur izmantot  :: 
Tik to PCB slinkums pašam zīmēt. Ja varētu samesties un pasūtīt kaut kur...

----------


## RudeWolf

Mani var droši pieskaitīt diviem kanāliem uz PCB.

----------


## tornislv

Lielākā problēma - attiecīgais CAD fails. Bez silkskrīna vēl varētu iztikt. Tad tikai jāsavācas kaut kādam gribētāju pulciņam un jāpasūta Rīgā (dārgi) vai ķīnietim (iespējams, mazliet lētāk, bet ilgi).

----------


## RudeWolf

Vispār plašu zīmētāji mums forumā ir? Galu galā tur jau arī diezgan liela māk(sl)a ir vajadzīga.

----------


## Jurkins

Tas, kas ir bildē, ir tikai sprieguma pastiprinātājs, galenieka PCB vēl īsti nav, tikai kādi 5 uzmetumi. Ejoša galenieka bildes uz maketa kaut kad es biju ielicis. Sprieguma pastūža plati principā gandrīz jau varētu taisīt, bet es jau nebūšu es, ja kaut ko neaizmirsīšu  ::   - daļa aizsardzības, 2 traņi un daži rezistori un konensatori jāpiezīmē klāt. Un tad paskatīšos kā savienot abas plates vienā. Tad arī principā nevajag tos divus radiatorus plates galā ar visu "obvesu'. Bet nu, tomēr ir jāsaliek, jāpieslēdz pie normālām tumbām un jāpaklausās. Spektri paliek spektri, bet klausīsimies jau mūziku nevis spektrus.
Jā, 240, 9240, uz maketa 4 pāri stāv.

----------


## Athlons

> Vispār plašu zīmētāji mums forumā ir? Galu galā tur jau arī diezgan liela māk(sl)a ir vajadzīga.


 es... nu vismaz cenšos par tādu kļūt...  ::

----------


## normundss

> Īstenībā pilotprojekts () ir gatavs pastūzis šādā tehnoloģijā. Tāpēc ir abi kanāli. Tagad gaidu 100V elektrolītus (barošana ir +-55, aiz tilta ap 85) šo baroklim, galeniekam izvietojums ir par 90% izštukots, bet vēl nav uzsākts.
> 
> Ja kaut ko tirgot audiorastiem, tad viennozīmīgi melnais tekstolīts ar zelta caurumiem , bet strādāšanai šitas zaļais ir baigi labais.


 Īstie audiorasti lieto tikai PTFE plates, textolīts ir priekš lētajiem pakaļskrējējiem  :: 

Ja nopietni, mans ieteikums būtu taisīt 1 plate = 1 kanāls.  Tad es arī parakstītos uz kādiem 2 vai 6 vai 8 gabaliem (atkarībā vai uznāks iekāriens LX521 uzķimerēt). Zaļais tekstolīts arī derēs  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Ta LX521 izskatās labi. 
Bļāviens, ar mani ir viena nelaime. Vakar atkal iešāvās prātā viena doma, un līdz ar to jaudas gals simulatorā sanāca vēl bišķi labāks un tagad atkal jāpārbauda praksē.
 Bez tam aizvakar uzzīmēju A klasi uz 8 traņiem, un atkal jāpārbauda  :: . Bet nu pamazām iet uz priekšu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu lūk, kaut kā šādi varētu izskatīties jaudas gals - AB ar 2. varianta kropļu labošanu. Traņi gan tik tuvu viens otram nebūs, kā arī būs 240&9240 nevis 540&9540 (pie tam ar burtu N). Un kaut kas īsti nav ar mierstrāvu. Pagaidām neesmu vēl sapratis, kur ir vaina. Vai nu kompensācija bišķi nepareiza, vai TO220 korpusi neder konstrukcijai, vai regulējošie traņi par tālu no galeniekiem, vai nu tas viss kopā. 1. variants ar līdzīgu konstrukciju, tikai traņi 240&9240, lieliski tur mierstrāvu, bet teorētiski šis strādā labāk. Praktiski vēl neesmu signālu devis iekšā, jātiek galā ar mierstrāvu.

----------


## JDat

Gaidu final versiju shēmai... Beidzot būs iemesls atkārtot kādu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es vēl nevar izdomāt, ko pirmo būvēt- skandas vai stiprekli. Pēc idejas skandas būtu daudz vieglāk uzbūvēt vasarā, kad var galdniecību veikt ārā, svaigā gaisā.

----------


## Jurkins

Man arī vajadzētu skandas būvēt, bet tajā tēmā esmu galīgs auns. Bet laikam jau variantu nebūs, citādi nebūs pie kā kapsētu slēgt klāt.

----------


## RudeWolf

No skandām interesanti ir Troelsa Gravesena projekti. Daži pat nav vājprātīgi dārgi!

Es sev kaut ko šādu skatos- http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/3WClassic.htm

----------


## Jurkins

Mierstrāva stāv. Baigais prikols - patiesībā izejā bija kaut kas tāds, ko ar C1-83 osci pat nevarēja redzēt. Un laikam tāpēc arī gāja raznosā mierstrāva. Tikko pieslēdzu sprieguma pastūzi (pat caur 1uF), tā viss nostājās vietā. Un laikam jau mosfeti arī dod savu artavu. Signālam apakšējais pusperiods ideāls (IRF9540N), bet, lai augšējam (IRF540N) dabūtu nost augstfrekvences ierosmi, nācās iepriekšējam tranim pielikt 300pF korekcijā. Absolūti nenormāli. Pēc izskata arī 9540 ar tādu smuku spožu dzelzi, bet 540 kaut kādi "nesmuki"  :: . Un līdz ar visu šito mierstrāvu normālu arī nevar ieregulēt, pocis līdz galam. Jāskrūvē atkal no radiatora nost un jāmaina rezistori.
Bet kropļu postītājs laikam strādā. Mierstrāva ap 10mA uz traņa, un kropļi ap 0.05...0.1% atkarībā no amplitūdas. Bet vajadzētu tā ap 100...150 uz trani.

Nenocietos. Pieslēdzu pirmo izejas variantu. Mierstāva 150mA uz trani, kropļi pie 20V amplitūdas 0.0065, pie 32V - bišķi zem 0.01, vairāk nevaru, jo baroklis nosēžas uz 36.

----------


## karloslv

Varbūt mācu tēvu p*ties, bet - oscilogrāfam arī ir sava taustu kapacitāte un induktivitāte, kas reizēm var izmainīt pašu mērāmo procesu. Nu, gluži kā kvantu efektos, kur sistēma mainās, to novērojot  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Pilnīgi piekrītu, bet vai nu gluži jaudīga atkārtotāja izejā  :: . Pie tam tad jau ar pieliktu taustu ģenerācijai pazūdot mierstrāvai vajadzēja nomierināties.

----------


## Jurkins

Jau pašam sāk smieklīgi palikt. Ar vienu 240&9240 pārīti un 180mA mierstrāvu 20V amplitūda. Vienīgi laikam vajadzīgas divas "sborkas" uz viena kristāla - PNP un NPN, citādi mierstrāva peld. Neiedomājos uz maketnieces salodēt traņus tā, lai var ar termocaurulīti savilkt kopā. Bet nu jebkurā gadījumā jāliek vairāki pārīši izejā.

edit: var iztikt bez sborkām, savilku pa diviem kopā ar termocaurulītēm uz pastas. Mierstrāva super. Bet uz viena kristāla vispār būtu ideāli. Laikam vienīgais kaut kas līdzīgs ir THAT3..., bet dzīvē redzējis neesmu.
edit: uzcepu mosfetus līdz 110 grādiem, viss štokos. Tā, nu laikam šitas beidzot varētu būt fināla "gals". (šai versijai... :: ) Tagad jāzīmē PCB.

----------


## JDat

vai būs ar versija ar bipolārajiem tranzistoriem galā? Jebšu kaut kur iepriekš jau bija runa ka tikai lauķi... Pīdz šim vienīgais pastiprinātājs ko uz ātru roku salodēju. TDA2030 vienam eksperimentam. Nu pienācis tas vecums kad vajadzētu sākt klausīties labu mūziku... Gaidu fināla versiju lai ir ko kopēt...

----------


## Jurkins

Visu laiku nekādi nevarēju piedabūt bipolāros galos. Šitā pēdējā versija strādā gan ar mosfetiem, gan bipolārajiem, gan ar laterālajiem mosfetiem. Pēdējie divi gadījumi gan tikai uz simulatora, salodējis neesmu. Bet vienīgā problēma varētu būt mierstrāvas stabilitāte, iespējams, ka vajadzēs kaut ko pamainīt mierstrāvas regulēšanas ķēdē. Uz simulatora neprotu uzlikt traņiem termokontaktu. Un izrādās, ka gan farnelī, gaun mauzerā var nopirkt THAT340 - divi PNP + divi NPN uz viena kristāla, vienīgi beta šiem reizes piecas mazāka nekā manējiem 1845&992. Man gan ir dubultie gan PNP, gan NPN, gan PNP+NPN ar betu ap 300...500, bet diemžēl korpuss ir tāds, ka maketā ielodēt nav ko domāt.
Ar laterāļiem mierstrāvas problēma atkrīt. Varētu paņemt pat semelaba dubulto N+P, bet simulators uzrāda šausmīgi sliktus rezultātus , varbūt dēļ mazā stāvuma. Un būtu jāiztiek ar vienu pārīti, jo izlīdzinošie rezistori kropļo laterāļu būtību, bet pielasīt nebūs pa kabatai.
A bet uz IRFiem šovakar visu vakaru skan pievienots pie vecas S70 (kuru nav žēl nokaut, ja kas), un testeris piekņopēts uz izteču rezistoriem.

----------


## Jurkins

Pieslēdzu integratoru (servo) un bišķi paspēlējos ar pieskaņošanas počiem.


Pirmā bilde - amplitūda 20V, otrā 40V.
Nu ja, tas nav viss pastiprinātājs, tikai sprieguma pastiprinātājs.
Un tagad - 40V un 150nF slodzē.


Patiesībā, skatoties uz bildēm neesmu pārliecināts, vai vispār pastāv vajadzība piem. pielasīt tranzistorus vai izmantot kaut kādus superkondensatorus. Protams, visu jau noteiks, kā tas brīnums skanēs. Varbūt, ka būs nepatīkams pārsteigums.

----------


## JDat

Interesanti kāds ir ekvivalento iejas trokšņu līmenis (EIN) tai kapsētai...

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu liels robs ir mēraparatūras neesamība. Pašreiz galīgi neesmu gatavs iepirkt kaut ko normālu ārpus datora - tobiš USB interfeisu. Esošais SB5.1Live klāj virsū kaut kādu figņu, tāpēc ir tas mežs, ķīniešu USB nav baudāms ne uz IN ne OUT. Pamēģināju vēl vienu datoru ar integrēto realteku - garām. Man uz esošās mātenes bija  ::  realteks ALC1200. Netā šo lamāja, bet šis bija galvastiesu pārāks, lai gan vairākas nesaprotamas adatas spektrā deva ārā. Un pašreizējā momentā arī nevaru zolīdi paņemt to verķi un kaut kur aizbraukt. Tad jāņem viss galds līdzi :: .
Un garie ziemas vakari ir beigušies, tā kā neiet viss tik ātri, cik gribētos. Vakar, šķiet, ka tiku galā ar jaudas galu, piesieties, protams, varēs vienmēr. Galu galā iespējams jau, ka lejot no vanniņas ūdeni (mazinot THD un IMD u.t.t.) būšu bērnu arī izgāzis ārā.

----------


## JDat

Nez vai izgāzi. Imho tur būs labi, bet interesē cik labi. Kā ir ar tādu elementāru lietu kā šānkonītis skandās kad nekas klāt nav pieslēgts? Uz ausi dzirdās?

----------


## Jurkins

Kad piebāž ausi pavisam klāt. Bet tur, šķiet, ka vairums nāk no 50Hz, jo galenieka baroklis ir diezgan krimināls un vadu murskulis ir krustām šķērsām. Bet jāatzīst, ka arī pie sprieguma pastūža vienmēr ir kur piestrādāt. Kā arī optimālais pastiprinājums ir jāizvēlas. Man pašlaik ir ap 30dB, kas ir diezgan daudz "istabas pastūzim". Ir redzēti gan pat 47dB (Ņikitins no vegalaba - starp citu, labs, pat ļoti).

----------


## normundss

> Jā, nu liels robs ir mēraparatūras neesamība.


 Ja gribi, varu aizlienēt EMU 404 USB vismaz līdz rudenim.

----------


## Jurkins

Man jau pašam sāk smieklīgi palikt. Atradu konkrēto bagu savā pastūzī. Nevarēju saprast, kāpēc par spīti integratoram bišķi peld izeja. Izrādā, ka kaskodes darīja nelabas lietas kaut kur megahercos. Kopbāzes pakāpes bišķi nošuntēju ar visparastāko keramiku.


Tas mežs labajā pusē ir skaidrs no kurienes, nu un 50Hz harmonikas arī. Bet tas pārējais ir fantastiski, pats nesaprotu - ticēt vai neticēt.

----------


## Jurkins

> Ja gribi, varu aizlienēt EMU 404 USB vismaz līdz rudenim.


 Paldies, normundss, varbūt tiešām vajadzēs izmantot Tavu palīdzību. Reāli jau, kas notiek, varu saprast bez problēmām ar šo 5.1Live, bet tādu kārtīgu mērījumu vajadzētu veikt pēc bišķi sakārtošanas. Šovakar ķeros klāt sprieguma pastūža baroklim. Šis man arī tāds improvizēts. Lai vai kā, esmu uzlicis sev mērķi līdz maija beigām salikt tādas smukas zaļas maketplates uz finiera plāksnes. Un tad mērījums un pie normālām skandām. Ātrāk nezin vai sanāks.

----------


## RudeWolf

Obanā! Man toties līdz jūnija beigām ir padomā saskrūvēt putnubūrīšus. Varētu piedāvāties testa braucienam, vienīgi, ka tiem būrīšiem pretestības līkne ļoti neinteresanta un komfortabla...

----------


## normundss

Man savukārt šitāds grabuļu projektiņš uzsācies.  Līdz gada beigām gribētos pabeigt, bet cita starpā pietrūkst četri jaudas pastiprinātāja kanāli. Tā ka man ir arī savtīga interese  ::

----------


## Jurkins

A kas tas viņiem par analog signal processor? Krossovers vai tipa kaut kāda elektromeh. atpakaļsaite?

----------


## normundss

> A kas tas viņiem par analog signal processor? Krossovers vai tipa kaut kāda elektromeh. atpakaļsaite?


 Krossovers , fāžu korekcija starp joslām, dipole EQ, utt.  12 dubultie opampi uz kanālu - opīšu kapsēta  :: . Atpakaļsaites tur nav.

----------


## Jurkins

Kārtējie eksperimenti. Iepirku farnelī BC8... dubultos tranīšus - dualNPN, dualPNP un PNP+NPN. Nu un, protams, izklaidības pēc iedomājos, ka tas SC-88 korpuss ir bišķi lielāks. Maitas tādi, nevar ražot kaut ko druscīt normālāku. Un tāpat izklaidības pēc e-līcī dabūju neīstos perehodņikus. Acis izmežģīju, galva sāka sāpēt, bet pielodēt izdevās. Nu un jāsaka - duālie traņi rullē.

----------


## RudeWolf

Dubultajiem pluss ir termiskā sasaiste? Un jā, baigi milzīgie šamējie neizskatās.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, ņemot vērā, ka šie ir vienā kristālā, piem. strāvas spoguļi vai dimanta buferi vai diffpakāpes pāriet jaunā kvalitātē  :: .
Šos paņēmu pa lēto, lai pamēģinātu kā ir. Finālā var mēģināt "matched" BCM8...

----------


## Jurkins

Tā, nu vasara nav pateicīgākais laiks lodēšanai (vismaz man), un nekur īpaši tālāk neesmu ticis. Vienīgi iepirkās Audigy 4 Pro skaņas karte. Diemžēl kreativs ir tādi paši suņi kā visi citi  :: , jo draiveri uz 7_64 gan ir, bet tos viņi var iebāzt sev ibenā  :: . Ķēros klāt pie kX. Šamajos pats velns var galvu nolauzt, to konfigurāciju vairāk kā atomelektrostacijai. Pagaidām vēl neiebraucu, ko ar tām DSP konfigurācijām var izdarīt, bet saliku pa prasto. Spečuki raksta, ka vajagot izmantot HQ moduli, bet tas man pagaidām ir tumša bilde. Bet nu jāsaka, ka atšķirību no ķīniešu USB vai integrētās skaņas var dzirdēt pat ar "skaipa" (kaut kādas nodrāztas creative) ausīm. Spektra bilde rādās kaut kāda šitāda:

Ceru, ka līdz rudenim tikšu galā ar šo brīnumu  :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Lai cik skumji nebūtu, neiet tik ātri uz priekšu kā gribētos. Gan tāpēc, ka laika maz, gan tāpēc, ka (velns lai parauj) visu laiku vajag kaut ko uzlabot. Un, diemžēl, mana audigy 4 ar tiem kx draiveriem sadzīvo kā suns ar kaķi. Laikam nāksies uzcelt kādu vecu kasti ar xp.
Nu un tā lūk salodējās (uz esošās bāzes) kārtēja shēmiņa. Lūk tagad ( ::  jau kuro reizi) laikam būs jāsaka, ka sprieguma pastiprinātājs būs tomēr izdomāts. Nezin vai kaut ko izteikti labāku vispār var dabūt (bez kopējās atgriezeniskās saites).

Tas mežs, ir no ieejas dalītāja. Savienojot dalītāja ieeju ar zemi, skats tieši šāds, ja saīso pašu vadu, tad viss ir štokos. It kā noekranēju, bet nelīdz nekas. Tad atmetu ar roku pagaidām un skatos spektrā uz to, kas mani interesē.
Nu tikai, diemžēl atkal jāsaka, bez integratora neiztikt. Pašlaik Ku ir apmēram 30dB, var jau mierīgi samazināt uz 20, bet izeja tāpat peld vairāk nekā gribētos. Protams, mēģināšu uztaisīt uz BC847 vienkristāla pāriem, bet diezin vai būs tik labi, cik vajag. Bez tam šiem ir betas krietni mazākas.

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## Jurkins

Vot ar izejas pakāpi ir šaize. 
Līdz šim spiedu uz variantu - AB ar kaut kādu error correction. Stāv plauktā 4 prototipi, kaut kas ir labāks vienam, kaut kas otram.
Mazākai jaudai ir A risinājums, var teikt arī ar error correction.
Bet tad vegalabā biedrs SAPR nāca klajā ar savām idejām... un iedzina mani depresijā  :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Vakar uzlodēju vēl vienu shēmiņu (ideja nav mana, izpildījums tikai).
Arī bez atgriezeniskās saites.

Var barošanas spriegumu pacelt uz kādiem 380 voltiem, tad parametri ir fantastiski.
Dzelžos, protams, pirmajā piegājienā tik labi nav.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tad vajag tos četrus uzlipināt un saprast, kura nepilnības mazāk traucē mūzikai! Ja, protams, šīs nepilnības sevī neietver kādus bīstamus efektus.

Man patlaban gan vēl tunbu nava, bet uz nākamo vasaru varētu kaut ko domāt. Varbūt, ka pavasarī DACu varētu uzbūvēt, vai nu pēc Vegalaba SergioT plates, vai pēc viena cita interesanta projektiņa.

----------


## Jurkins

Redz, jautājums jau nav par šiem četriem. Prātā ir ieviesušās šaubas, vai error correction ir pareizais ceļš. 
Vegalabā pašlaik notiek tusiņš ap Milleniuma klonu. Šim galā ir 4 x emitera atkārtotājs. Baigi smukās plates sazīmētas. Redzēs, kā šiem ies. Tādus īstus Milleniuma spektrus nekur neesmu redzējis. Deklarētajiem parametriem absolūti neticu. Pašam taisīt šo galīgi laika nav.
Bet vēl vairāk prātu sajauca biedra SAPR konstrukcijas. Jāsaka gan, ka kaut ko līdzīgu esmu konstruējis, bet ne līdz dzelzim.
Uz DACiem paskatos, pasiekalojos  ::  un pagaidām atlieku.

----------


## RudeWolf

Vēl viņi zelē to Dilērijumu? Domāju, ka jau būs likušies mierā. Ja runājam par līdzīgas konstrukcijas aparātu, kāds bija mans Dynalo, tad mans jaunais stipreklis šamējo izkabina. Ne tā, ka baigi, bet just var tieši tehniskajā lietās - detalizācijā un "skatuvē".

Nezinu, vai lēkšu līdzi tiem bezsaites faniem.

----------


## Jurkins

Dynalo tīri shēmtehniski ir ne šis ne tas. Būtībā šim vispār atgriezenisko saiti vajadzētu novākt. Nu un izeja ar vienpakāpes KK ir bez komentāriem. Tāpēc nav nekāds brīnums, ka tagadējais šo izkabina. Bet !!! Šis Dynalo ir vienkārši atkārtojams. Ja negadās tāda šaize kā Tev ar tiem lauķiem. Ir jābūt galaktiska mēroga neveiksminiekam, lai šis piem. ierosinātos. Tāpēc domāju, ka atkārtojamība bija viens no galvenajiem autora argumentiem šīs shēmas bīdīšanā.
Man tās bezsaites lietas sākās tīri nejauši, un tagad jau vairāk ir sportiska interese - ko tad no tā var dabūt ārā.

----------


## tornislv

man jaunībā ir izdevies panākt, ka ierosinās opiņš neinvertējošā slēgumā ar Ku = 1, tā ka ...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tas jau laikam nemaz nav tik sarežģīti, ja paņem pareizo opiņu  :: . Pats gan mēģinājis neesmu  :: .

----------


## Jurkins

Velns, taisu te tranzistoru kapsētas, bet tad gadās palasīt pareizo literatūru salodēt šitādu

sūdiņu uz 4 traņiem, no kuriem 2 ir kaskodes, un pie 15V amplitūdas

Palielinoties izejas signālam kropļi pieaug, bet nav problēmas pacelt barošanu uz 390 V, uzlikt kaskodes uz maziem radiatoriņiem un dabūt šo pašu pie kādas 65 voltu amplitūdas.
Nu tikai tas, ka vientaktnieks. Jāštuko izeja ar peldošo barošanu kaut kādu vai.

----------


## osscar

izskatās cerīgi - 2 harmonika  ::  jaudas  mosfeti tie ir ? šis audiofiliem patiks. tikai augsts barošanas V palielinās izmaksas progresijā...

----------


## Jurkins

Augsts barošanas V ar patēriņu apmēram 15mA. Protams barokli vajag (šunta piemēram).
Tie ir depletion mosfeti DN2540.
Galā folloveru (aš ņirga nāk no šiem audiofīliskajiem nosaukumiem  :: )

----------


## RudeWolf

Pie viena pajautāšu šeit... KAD BEIDZOT VARĒS LODĒT?

Es jau tā no Torņa dabūju iegādāties pastiprinātāju, kamēr kapsēta gatavojas! Bet jā - es saprotu, ka visu iepriekšējo ir saburzījušas šaubas? Jo vienubrīd pat bija runa, ka sprieguma pastiprinātājs ir izstrādāts...

----------


## Jurkins

Sprieguma pastiprinātājs ir. Bet šaubas jau ir vienmēr  :: . Redz, kad ienāk ideja, sasimulē (rezultāts fantastisks), salodē, un tas rezultāts būtībā arī ir fantastisks - 30-40V amplitūdai THD 1kHz zem 0.002%, IMDB 19kHz +20kHz arī kaut kur tā, tad ir eiforija  :: . Bet tad izrādās, ka shēmai PSRR ir nekāds, barokli vajag tikpat ideālu. Kas bija labi redzams, bet eiforijas aizmiglotas acis...  :: . Un palien ārā vēl šadi tādi zemūdens akmeņi. Ar galu ir sarežģītāk. Manam variantam ar korekciju lien ārā zemūdens akmeņi. Pašlaik arī nodarbojos ar vinu galu uz SEMELABA ALFETIEM. Iespējams, ka tomēr būs jāmet miers AB ar error korekciju. ::  Sprieguma pastūzim plate arī daudzmaz ir sazīmēta. Iespējams, ka pagaidām palikšu pie divu atsevišķu plašu varianta. Līdz šim visas plates zīmēju ar roku, jāiebrauc tajā sprintā, kā dabūt to gerber failu vai kā viņu tur, lai var uzsūtīt kaut vai tajā pašā Almiko.
Patiesībā jau laikam tā ir, ka jāmēģina dabūt 'tovarnij vid" un klausīties, citādi var līdz bezgalībai uzlabot un uzlabot. ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Super! Es pagaidām pagādāju Sony TA-F730ES, salīdzinājumā ar to manu recīveri kā diena pret nakti. Parādījās gan bass, gan arī skatuve.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, izskatās labs. Pilns džentelmeņa komplekts  :: :
1. Difpakāpe uz dubultā lauķa ar sekojošo kaskodi,
2. Kopemiters ar sekojošo kaskodi (vēl tikai strāvas avotu vajadzēja nokaskodēt.
3. Trīspakāpju atkārtotājs izejā.
4. Mierstrāvas regulēšana ar divtranzistoru shēmu.
Nu vēl pilnai laimei divu polu korekciju Millera kondensatora vietā  ::  (nu jā, zagnul bišķi)

Reizēm paskatos uz šitādu aparātu un padomāju - huļiš es kaut ko čakarējos, bet tad pavelk pie tā lodāmura :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

5. Bruka...

----------


## Jurkins

::  Nu toties tie vati nav ķīniešu.
Vispār interesants - kaskodē traņi ar max betu 1200, low noise stabilitrons ar zēnera strāvu 1nA.

----------

